# Sculpting 101 "The Coot"



## playfx

*Things your gonna need*

*First lets talk about clay*
*Oil clay *can be purchased in many different grades 1,2,3- soft, med, hard. Theres to many name brands to even start with and I don't want to confuse anyone so im going to say I like oil clays that are soft and don't have sulfer base to them, *Van Akin *is one brand name that you can find at most big craft stores and will work just fine for what we are going to do.

With oil clays you will need some kind of solvent to smooth the texture, I find that naptha, and lighter fluid work well with Van Akin clay along with baby powder.

Oil clays won't dry out but they do get hard setting around for a few days so a lamp is nice to have around just before you start scuplting just to warm things up.

*WED or Water Clays *
WED is a brand name for Walt E. Disney, a clay he developed for his team of sculpters, its a water base clay that is nice and smooth to work, if your lucky you can find it local at a pottery shop or they may order it for you but the shipping can kill you, I get mine 50pounds at a time at a shop the next town over, so you may have to hunt it down.

No solvents are needed with water clays, just water. Your sculpt can dry out so its important to keep it moist and covered up with plastic bags when not workiing on it.

This is a non firing clay, so what ever you get just make sure its reuseable for sculpting.

Any questions let me know
Mark


----------



## playfx

This is the basic set up I have , 
*The clay is Van Akin(8-1pound blocks)
*cutting board
*rolling pin
*skull
*Tools- you can get them at any craft store in a kit, also you can make a lot of them with wooden dowl rods, plastic ware, anything that gets the job done.
*Armature is made from scrap wood with a pipe flange screwed down and about 12 inch pipe.
*Dog brush- for texture work
*Different size art brushes for texture work
*something to cover your table, I use 1/4 plywood, but plastic or dropcloth will work.
*spray bottle for water- WED users
*paper towles or rags

Im sure im forgetting something but for the most part this will get you started


----------



## playfx

OK, lets get started on this project.

The Coot









Start with mounting the skull to the armature with clay.









Inside skull, make sure and use plenty of clay arond the pipe to hold it in place.









The skull on the armature, notice the placement of the skull, the face is 90 degees the the table. This is just to keep everything in line later on.


----------



## HalloweenRick

What about those of us who are using foam wigheads? Just sit tight?


----------



## playfx

Its about the same process, make a hole in the wighead(you can just drill it out) make sure and not go all the way threw the head but far enough to secure it to the pipe, I would say aleast 1/2 way in the head. Around the bottom of the head build up some clay to hold it secure and keep it from moving around.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I went ahead and stuck this thread, nice start! BTW, I'm using a wighead too, and mounted it to a PVC pipe, then stuck the other end to a TEE screwed into a piece of wood. Seems very sturdy, but building the base up with clay will make it even stronger.


----------



## oct31man

Are we gonna post progress pics?


----------



## playfx

Yes, if you want, I would like to see everyone at some point post progress pics and make this a working thread.


----------



## Lotus

= ( i can't see the pictures you posted


----------



## playfx

Im not sure whats going on with the pics, I think it might be photobucket.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

They're up now.


----------



## oct31man

Well, I got home yesterday from getting materials and could not wait to get started. I may be doing it wrong, but I am kinda liking the direction it's going. I even had help from one of my sons. Here's what I got so far. I can't wait to get home from work today and play in the clay some more! Thanks for starting this Playfx!


----------



## higginsr

I don't want to take any wind from playfx sail... glad he is doing this for all! I just wanted to show you a quick technique I use to compare likenesses... I have taken your last picture, lined up the eyes with the subject and placed a mask over your original sculpt to show you where it needs work... this kind of tool has always helped me in the past


----------



## playfx

Looking good oct31man.

higginsr, your not taking any wind from my sails, thats 
what this thread is about.

I just don't want everyone to jump the gun to much and get so far ahead that they loose a step and have to backtrack.


----------



## playfx

Now add some clay in the eye sockets, nose area, mouth, behind the eye, and jaw area.


----------



## oct31man

How often will each step be performed? Sorry to jump the gun, am I going to have to backtrack? I guess I'm too impatient.


----------



## playfx

oct31man said:


> How often will each step be performed? Sorry to jump the gun, am I going to have to backtrack? I guess I'm too impatient.


LOL, I understand.
I just uploaded over 100 pics to my computer for this project and thats not even half way through the sculpt, although I don't think we'll need all the pics.
I can post alittle more progress pics if you like, I know when I get on a role I don't like to stop for anything.


----------



## oct31man

Yeah, if that won't interfere with the pace too much. I'd like to see more pics. Thanks!


----------



## playfx

Ok, from here add about 1/8 inch clay to the nose area working it in and add roles of clay to the forehead and upper, lower lip area working it in around the edges.


----------



## playfx

Now add a 1/4- 3/8 thick strip of clay to the lower jaw, I let mine overhang at the bottom so I can fold it under the jawline.








and add 1/4 inch thick clay to the sides of the jaw.


----------



## oct31man

Well, I can't stop! Here's what I did today. They didn't have the same color, so I'll have to deal with it I guess. The ears were a challenge.


----------



## playfx

Looks good so far, before you put the ears on you should rake the head down and make sure everything even and smooth.


----------



## oct31man

What's the best way to smooth it out? Do you use rubbing alcohol and smooth with your fingers?


----------



## playfx

I use very few tools, mostly for detail finish work, everything else I use my fingers, I do it as I go and it keeps everything nice and smooth so I can see where the high and low spots are and what I need to do to that area.

This is a rake tool, you can also use a hacksaw blade or anything that has a flat surface to work the clay down flat.


----------



## playfx

Ok, next smooth everything out


----------



## playfx

Now you can add some clay to the cheek area and smooth it down.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

Oct31Man...Wow he looks great and very coot-like! nice job!

Playfx - do you actually smooth out the surfaces before attaching one piece to another? I've always used a comb on each surface then added a touch of water to make the two piece adhere to each other well - of course this was with pottery and sculpting.


----------



## playfx

Hawks Hill Haunter said:


> Oct31Man...Wow he looks great and very coot-like! nice job!
> 
> Playfx - do you actually smooth out the surfaces before attaching one piece to another? I've always used a comb on each surface then added a touch of water to make the two piece adhere to each other well - of course this was with pottery and sculpting.


I do somewhat just to keep things even for me, the more I progress with the sculpt the more I seem to smooth it and it just falls into place for me, it also helps me with the high and low spots.


----------



## playfx

Now I added the eyes and eyelids
















Add some clay to the nose and smooth it out.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

wow! Great work so far! If had the time to do it right now, mine would look like picasso! LOL


----------



## Adam I

Sickie Ickie said:


> snip mine would look like picasso! LOL


Mine's looking like a zombie, I'll post a pic of my horrible handiwork tonight.

Although I have learned a few things already:
Clay works better warm and It's best to work at eye level


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Finally! Someone with skills on my level at this! LOL I'll have to try the sculpting later after my family thang is over. I'm using this as a guide in the future though!


----------



## DeathTouch

Where did you get the eyes at?


----------



## playfx

Adam I said:


> Mine's looking like a zombie, I'll post a pic of my horrible handiwork tonight.
> 
> Although I have learned a few things already:
> Clay works better warm and It's best to work at eye level


Im setting on the floor working off my coffee table. Don't worry about it not looking like anything yet, it will come.

The eyes, I made a mold from a little rubber ball from wal-mart, you can just cut one in half and it will work for you.


----------



## Mazz

I planned on using the eyes I have from ACC.Would I have to cut them in half?


----------



## Dr Morbius

playfx said:


> Im setting on the floor working off my coffee table. Don't worry about it not looking like anything yet, it will come.
> 
> The eyes, I made a mold from a little rubber ball from wal-mart, you can just cut one in half and it will work for you.


I use roll on deoderant balls removed from the casing. The size is perfect, you can split them into halves easily using pliers, and they are what alot of pro mask makers use when sculpting...besides, they are free if you use rollon deoderant anyways.


----------



## Mazz

oh and what is the depression in the brow for?


----------



## playfx

Mazz said:


> oh and what is the depression in the brow for?


I did it to separate the eyebrows and give it alittle indention, it gets built back out later.


----------



## playfx

Now I smooth out everything and add a clay role to the chin and smooth that.


----------



## Adam I

Well here is mine so far.
Needs more work


----------



## DeathTouch

Is there a way to keep the clay from drying out if you don't have time to do it all at one time?


----------



## playfx

If you are using a water base clay you can spritz it with water, place moist paper towel over the sculpt and place a plastic bag over that, make sure no air can get in at the bottom.

I've done this for 3-4 weeks with no problems but make sure to keep checking it to make sure its not drying out.

If im going to leave a oil base clay sculpt for a few weeks I do use a plastic bag over it to keep lint and dust off of it.


----------



## Dr Morbius

playfx said:


> If im going to leave a oil base clay sculpt for a few weeks I do use a plastic bag over it to keep lint and dust off of it.


But that adds texture!! LOL!


----------



## playfx

Now you can add the lips and work that in.
















Start adding clay to the head, I used about 1/4- 3/6 thick all around and smooth it as you go.


----------



## playfx

Im just wondering how everyones doing?


----------



## Mazz

Mine is on hold while Im visiting Texas.


----------



## HalloweenRick

I'm just starting tonight as I just returned from Florida. Great How-To so far Playfx!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

you are a fantastic instructor, play!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Got some clay today....Had alot of other things to do, but I'll post some pics tonight.


----------



## skeletonowl

i can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## dave the dead

Playfx, 
I am not sculpting this time, but your tutorials are fascinating! I am really enjoying watching this sculpt come together.


----------



## playfx

Thanks, I thought the best way was to let the pics do most of the talking.
Im going to post more later on tonight.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Well, it's a start...and my flash took a crap! Maybe it's the battery...anyways, here are some blurry dark pics of my first head sculpt attemp.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Hey Play, how are you smoothing out your clay? When I try, sometimes it crumples under my fingers or tools. I'm using the Van aken clay.


----------



## playfx

Nice job Doc.
If your having problems smoothing the clay you can use alittle oil on your fingers. Just a drop will do. Im using 3in1 oil.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Thanks I'll give it a go...I'm gonna shoot it in video, because I hate those pics. Then you can give me a proper critique.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

I'm not sculpting on this one either but am really enjoying the simplicity of this How-To. Great job Play.

Hey Dr M - that's a nice lookin' old coot!


----------



## HalloweenRick

I admit one thing : I can't take any credit for this. As I sat down at my table with the clay out, my tools set up and my foam head stand ready, my wife asked if she could help, and promptly took over. I think she did pretty good - she did this little bit in about 30 minutes...


----------



## Dr Morbius

Ok, better pics..Man my thumbs are sore. I ran out of clay too..now I need to get more. This is extremely addictive!


----------



## playfx

Nice job everyone, heres mine so far.


----------



## Dr Morbius

KIckass! I have a long way to go before I get there...That rocks! How did you get the color?


----------



## playfx

Its the color the clay came in, I like this color because its more like skin tone, I've tried the white color clays but find it hard to see details in it.


----------



## HalloweenRick

Great Job Playfx! We need a tutorial on the ears please!


----------



## playfx

Im working on that, I have a ton of pics im going through, I really didn't think it was going to be this big a deal but wow theres alot of pics.....LOL.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

HalloweenRick said:


> I admit one thing : I can't take any credit for this. As I sat down at my table with the clay out, my tools set up and my foam head stand ready, my wife asked if she could help, and promptly took over. I think she did pretty good - she did this little bit in about 30 minutes...


Wow! what a great job on that arm! It looks so lifelike!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

playfx said:


> Nice job everyone, heres mine so far.


What is that color called?


----------



## playfx

Flesh.........MUAHAHAHA


----------



## Dr Morbius

White..that's the color I got, and you're right, it's hard to see the details. The next clay I get will be darker.

Ok, got more clay, and got a little further so here's a progress shot. I need to smooth out some of the lumpyness and work on the ears more..it's getting there, slowly.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey

This is a great thread guys, I'm realy enjoying seeing your work come together. More pics more pics! Your a born instructor Play! Vasaline also works for smoothing out your clay.


----------



## CreepyCanmore

I'm delayed a bit on joining in, but great work everyone. And Play, you're doing an awesome job with the tutorial. I'll join in as soon as I can.


----------



## playfx

At this point I rake the head and make sure I don't have any low spots, Keep moving the sculpt around looking at it from all angles, a light behind you will help with this step, it takes a few sculpts to really know and feel what your looking for so don't harp over it if your not sure. Anyway I found a low spot I want to fill in alittle so I add clay balls to it and work that in and rake some more. Up to this point this is the only tool I have used.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Now after I finish with a basic rake job I start to build the face out and bring alittle life to the coot.








Smoothing as I go and adding more clay where I feel it needs it.
























Its important to keep things neat and even at this point, keep a keen eye out for low and high spots in the sculpt, set back every now and then and take a look at your work looking at it from all angles.


----------



## playfx

OH, don't forget to blend the nose in!.....lol


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Nice job Oct man wow play you are doing good.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

playfx said:


> Its the color the clay came in, I like this color because its more like skin tone, I've tried the white color clays but find it hard to see details in it.


lol play I see you have the same problem as me . if you use the white clay take one whole brick and mix 2 rows of tara cota with it and you will get flesh color that is what I do.
doc i like your too good job.
play I hope you didn't mind those tips.. right now I'm in the middle of sculpting a Big Foot Head and hands and feet for a customer but when its done i may sculpt me a old coot too.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Heck, I don't mind any tips from anyone who has found out things or is finding out things as they go along! Beginner to expert, it's all good.


----------



## playfx

Its all good!


----------



## Dr Morbius

What a difference a finger full of oil makes...wow, that came out wrong. Worked great for smoothing...got camera flash to work again, you can see the clay I use really is white.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Nice work Doc M be careful to much oil or vasoline and the clay get tacky,lol
we wouldn't want that to happen
was this your first sculpt?


----------



## Dr Morbius

yes, my first, if you don't count covring skulls with mache.


----------



## playfx

Looking real good Doc. If you find that you did use to much oil you can use baby powder dusting over it.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Actually, I used vegetable oil, (not much) and it evaporates nicely.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

looking awesome guys! Anyone else want to show their wares?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Ok, Ive noticed some serious problems with this sculpt..the brows are wrong, the eyes are too close together and the cheekbones don't match. I'm gonna have to tear it down and redo it...but all's right, now this'll be my second sculpt! hahah.


----------



## DeathTouch

I think it looks good Dr. You are too hard on yourself.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

NO WAY, Dr M...He looks great!


----------



## Bonesnberries

*how's it*

going? what's the status of these sculpts?


----------



## Dr Morbius

DeathTouch said:


> I think it looks good Dr. You are too hard on yourself.





Hawks Hill Haunter said:


> NO WAY, Dr M...He looks great!


Thanks guys, but I've made up my mind. I have the day off tomorrow and I think I can do much better on this. Yea, I'm hard on myself, but it's the only way I can get better. Also I need more practice, and hell, it's just clay! I can sculpt it again and again if I need to. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Doc what is the head in the back ground of this pic? can we see it?
and your head is looking a-ok. But if you not happy with it all you have to do is crape the clay off and fix the side you don't like. You don't have to start all the way over. or just push the clay where you need it. But you are doing a good job.
BTW what are you using for eye's? I couldn't tell


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Play you are a Great Teacher, how did you make your armature? I must have missed the supply list too i didn't see it in this thread Thanks


----------



## Sickie Ickie

BlinkyTheHouse Elf said:


> Doc...what are you using for eye's? I couldn't tell


deodorant balls.

Doc, you have to ultimately please yourself, keep in mind however nobody's face is perfectly symmetrical.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Sickie Ickie said:


> deodorant balls.
> 
> Doc, you have to ultimately please yourself, keep in mind however nobody's face is perfectly symmetrical.


Thanks SI..Yea, I know about the asymmetry aspect, but hey, if I don't restart, I'll go nuts knowing I can do better than this.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Play If I may add to this thread for people who have trouble with Arthritis. I use a electric coffee cup warmer and a old can to warm my clay so it is easier to work with. in small amount at a time . or if you don't have one of those put your clay in a small plastic zip bag and sit on it while you work with the other clay,lol


----------



## Dr Morbius

BlinkyTheHouse Elf said:


> put your clay in a small plastic zip bag and sit on it while you work with the other clay,lol


Makes my clay smell funny...don't know why! LOL!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Lol doc stop eating onion dip and chips while you wok..


and I see Oct man has the right idea with the beer,lol where mine?


----------



## buggybuilder

Just a question as I am new to the sculpting ideas, but what do you do with these beautiful sculptures after you put so many hours of hard work into them. Are they the basis of mask making, or does the clay eventually dry hard and you can use these on statues or mannequins? I am ignorant, so please do not be offended, I am looking for the end use after all that hard work.......thanks.
By the way, I am really impressed with the creativity here.....


----------



## HalloweenRick

We plan to use ours as a static prop gravedigger. Here is our progress so far, all we have really changed is added clay to the head and smoothed it out some. We are going to add more facial features when we get a chance. 








http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f166/halloweenrick/S3010005.jpg


----------



## Dr Morbius

buggybuilder said:


> Just a question as I am new to the sculpting ideas, but what do you do with these beautiful sculptures after you put so many hours of hard work into them. Are they the basis of mask making, or does the clay eventually dry hard and you can use these on statues or mannequins? I am ignorant, so please do not be offended, I am looking for the end use after all that hard work.......thanks.
> By the way, I am really impressed with the creativity here.....


They will be cast in Ultrcal, a kind of plaster, then molded in latex for the final head...at least mine will.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

`Like Doc said then they will be used as prop heads for our home Haunts


----------



## Fangs

THANK YOU Play for doing this! Now maybe I will get the courage up to sculpt that demon!?! :devil:


----------



## playfx

Well Doc. don't feel bad, I cut the eyes out of mine and did a redo on them, the pupiles were really messing me up. You can't be afraid to change things around if needed.

More pics tonight.


----------



## Dr Morbius

playfx said:


> Well Doc. don't feel bad, I cut the eyes out of mine and did a redo on them, the pupiles were really messing me up. You can't be afraid to change things around if needed.
> 
> More pics tonight.


LOL! I don't feel bad, I cut the eyes out, the brows, and the cheeks...heheh, It's still fun! Oh, and although I did the left ear fine, the right ear is kicking my ass...I don't know why. Maybe it's the mirror image of it, I dunno. BUT..everytime I redo something, I learn more and more, and that's the whole point of this tutorial, isn't it?


----------



## AzKittie74

haven't been around really so I didn't know you guys started! darn it, I"ll have to start mine when I get a minute. you are all doing really good! looks like alot of fun 2!


----------



## playfx

Hey Doc., don't worry to much on the ears just yet, make sure you have the head raked down and smooth first, I have some pics on the ears that I think will make things kinda easy but im afraid if I get out of order its going to mess me up, I have over 800 pics so far that im going through and have to edit and I already misplaced some of them....lol.


----------



## Dr Morbius

No worries here. Raking commencing! I had to remove the ear I already did, pains me, but I wanna do it right.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Play How come you jumped to the finished pic. What happen to the in between pix of the ears? But he looks Great!!!


----------



## playfx

LOL....Thats not a finished pic Blinky, I was just showing how far I was on my sculpt.


----------



## buggybuilder

Hey guys, what type of clay are you using and where can I buy some? Any brands better or worse than others? Sorry for all the questions, just looking into starting my first as well.......thanks.


----------



## playfx

Heres a list

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=9584&page=5


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Hi Guys and gals; I started in on the fun a little late but here is my sculpt

side by side comparision:
















Play: Who is Mr. Cranshaw? where did you find this pic of the model? he looks like someone I know.
Still have some work to do on him.
Mr, Cranshaw is in this Video




 Sitting Up with the dead by Ray Steven's


----------



## playfx

Looks good Blinky, I found the pic online, Its nobody that I know.


----------



## Dr Morbius

BlinkyTheHouse Elf said:


> Hi Guys and gals; I started in on the fun a little late but here is my sculpt
> 
> side by side comparision:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Play: Who is Mr. Cranshaw? where did you find this pic of the model? he looks like someone I know.
> Still have some work to do on him.
> Mr, Cranshaw is in this Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting Up with the dead by Ray Steven's


Actually, Blinky, that's Bill Byrge in the video. He was also in the TV show, "Hey Vern, It's Ernest" starring the late great Jim Varney, playing the silent sidekick Bobby.

A tribute site that includes the video you linked to can be viewed here:
http://jimvarney.org/byrges.html

Although the facial features are similar, Mr Cranshaw is considerably older and has no hair, judging from the photo.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Play here is a pic of Cranshaw flipped so you have the other side, Hope this helped. If you want it larger just speak up ,lol


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Dr Morbius said:


> Actually, Blinky, that's Bill Byrge in the video. He was also in the TV show, "Hey Vern, It's Ernest" starring the late great Jim Varney, playing the silent sidekick Bobby.
> 
> A tribute site that includes the video you linked to can be viewed here:
> http://jimvarney.org/byrges.html
> 
> Although the facial features are similar, Mr Cranshaw is considerably older and has no hair, judging from the photo.


well bust my britches, your right.. But it looks alot like Cranshaw,lol
anyway it give me a new idea for the Graveyard funeral home..lol.
Sitting Up with The Dead pop-up


----------



## playfx

BlinkyTheHouse Elf said:


> Hi Guys and gals; I started in on the fun a little late but here is my sculpt
> 
> side by side comparision:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Play: Who is Mr. Cranshaw? where did you find this pic of the model? he looks like someone I know.
> Still have some work to do on him.
> Mr, Cranshaw is in this Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting Up with the dead by Ray Steven's


Hey Blinky, your sculpt is looking good but I think you should move the ear back and down some, its hard to tell with the angle of the pic.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Thanks Play I have the Bottom of the ear right at the jaw joint,lol and The middle of the ear is right on the hinge of the jaw'? I know sometimes it hard to tell. Ps : I'm doing mine more like the guy in the video Bill Byrge kind of a cross between to the to pics


----------



## Dr Morbius

I'm having a some raking problems. When I rake, I get flat spots. When I smooth them down, I get valleys, then I rake again then I get lumps when I smooth it out. It's a vicious circle.


----------



## playfx

When you rake you don't really need to use much pressure, try and rake one direction then rake over it the other direction.


----------



## Dr Morbius

playfx said:


> When you rake you don't really need to use much pressure, try and rake one direction then rake over it the other direction.


Ahhh..I was scooping up clay like a tractor. Ok, I'll try that.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Here is a better shot of the ear















what do you think?... and the front view. I even brought his brow down more too .Have to update the pics again,lol


----------



## playfx

I didn't want to get into the ears just yet but heres a tip that I do sometimes to keep things even. The ear should be even with the eye and set behind the jawbone.


----------



## playfx

Moving on add some clay roles to the side of the nose and work it in

More to the forehead


----------



## playfx

To the chin area

under the cheeks


----------



## playfx

Work each step in and smooth it as you go checking to make sure everything stays even on both side of face


----------



## Dr Morbius

Nice work so far! I went ahead and copied the materials posts from the other thread onto this one so everything's in one place. I also edited the amount of clay to say 8 1 pound blocks instead of 8 2 pound blocks. 

Ok, I raked my head more gently and it seems to work better. I still find I need to smooth it out with some oil (VERY little) to get the rake lines out.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

snipit :Ok, I raked my head more gently and it seems to work better. I still find I need to smooth it out with some oil (VERY little) to get the rake lines out.

you are doing a Great Job Doc,keep up the go work. I would like to see more pic's of the other' s work. This is so much fun..


----------



## Dr Morbius

Yea, I'd like to see if anyone else has progress pics too. I know there was ALOT of interest in this, so I know there are more than 4 of us sculpting.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey

I did not join in the sculpting fun, but I'm REALLY enjoying this thread! More pics More pics More pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Undeadvoodoomonkey said:


> I did not join in the sculpting fun, but I'm REALLY enjoying this thread! More pics More pics More pics!!!!!!!!!


It's never too late...just pick up some clay and go to town!


----------



## playfx

Dr Morbius said:


> Yea, I'd like to see if anyone else has progress pics too. I know there was ALOT of interest in this, so I know there are more than 4 of us sculpting.


Thanks Doc for fixing it!

Hey UndeadVoodoomonkey, you should jump in, I would love to see what you would come up with (don't make me come up north in the cold and poke you with a stick).

Yeah, I wish more would jump in, I know with over 150-200 hits a day on this thread someone has to be doing some kind of sculpting.

Do I need to go faster on my postings? Its hard to tell how fast to go.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey

LOL, i don't know if I CAN join in! My living room is full of my electrical nightmare (see my thread in technological terror) and my girlfriend would have my guts for garters if I start a whole new job without finishing my last.........
Play- How about if you made the effort to come up here to the freezing north, instead we have some Oktoberfest ale and call it even.


----------



## playfx

ok ok, I won't poke you, its to cold for me to come that far up north(but would love to make that trip someday) so i'll just go to the fridge and have one for both of us. CHEERS!


----------



## Dr Morbius

I'm not sure if folks are actually following along in real time with your updates, Play. 
I know I got ahead of the tutorial, made mistakes, and now I'm at the current phase of your sculpt. I would like the whole thing put up at once and let people use the instructions at thier own pace. Just my opinion, what does everyone think?


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Hey Doc ; you know in the other forum were I said some times, I punch their faces in a start over .? Well I did..


----------



## DeadSpider

Dr Morbius said:


> I'm not sure if folks are actually following along in real time with your updates, Play.
> I know I got ahead of the tutorial, made mistakes, and now I'm at the current phase of your sculpt. I would like the whole thing put up at once and let people use the instructions at thier own pace. Just my opinion, what does everyone think?


I would have to agree with Doc. Its far easier to sculpt something if you can do many steps at one sitting I find. Taking breaks where ever you want/where time permits. I think having all your instructions out step by step would help people new to sculpting to learn the order of things so they do not jump ahead mistakenly. It would help them understand maybe why each step is done as it is?

Kudos on taking up this project Playfx. It's interesting to watch take shape. I am curious how many are sculpting vs watching... and how many INTEND to begin soon.


----------



## playfx

Ok, I'll try and get some more pics up, the board will only let me post four to five pics at a time, only having a few people give me feedback its hard to tell whos doing this and how far everyone is, I was hoping for more inprogress pics from eveyone so we could make this a working thread and see where help is needed but it looks more like a how to on my part.


----------



## Madame Turlock

Hello Playfx, Dr. Morbius, Blinky and everyone I haven't met yet. Look Playfx...I must have passed the character check after all :googly: I registered with this forum so I can participate in your sculpting project without making you jump back and forth. There is one other person who plans to join in with the project, they are out of town this weekend but I have passed information along to them. I'm not sure if they will be registering on this site or just lurk, oops! I mean observe the work in progress.


----------



## Madame Turlock

Playfx, I was also hoping it would be a working tutorial instead of a how-to. Perhaps people will check in this weekend so you will know where they are. Every forum posts how-to's. This project has the opportunity to be a unique working thread. It would be sad to lose that.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

MT: So Glad you Joined Us, *** Yeah, Blinky is clapping Her hands****
This a a Great Thread Play, and maybe some people work only on it on 
the weekends, IMo
Like you, they have to work I think I may be the only one here who's work and Home are joined together.( wish it wasn't tho)


----------



## Dr Morbius

playfx said:


> Ok, I'll try and get some more pics up, the board will only let me post four to five pics at a time, only having a few people give me feedback its hard to tell whos doing this and how far everyone is, I was hoping for more inprogress pics from eveyone so we could make this a working thread and see where help is needed but it looks more like a how to on my part.


I have to say a working thread was the original intent with progress pics and Questions from the participants being part of it's charm, but as PlayFX said, if folks aren't going to participate in number, then it negates the efficacy of the working thread format. It's up to you folks, if you won't post progress pics then it just becomes a VERY slow chapterized How-To.


----------



## Mazz

My sculp was on hold while I was in Texas.I'm back now and have begun working on it again.Hopefully I can post pictures tonight.Thanks Play.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Hey How is it going with your sculpts? :
Oct31man, HalloweenRick,Doc,Higginsr, Sickie,Adam I, DeathTouch
Can I see some pics

also if you need eyes you can use 1" wood balls form craft stores then for the final piece I get my eyes at 
http://www.diandolls.com/real_eyes.htm

Play you are totally awwwwsome Thanks for doing this Sculpt


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Mazz said:


> My sculp was on hold while I was in Texas.I'm back now and have begun working on it again.Hopefully I can post pictures tonight.Thanks Play.


Welcome Back Mazz how come you didn't come see me while you were in Tx?,lol
I'll show you mine,if you show me yours,lol


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Play I have a question do you make latex skin texture pads?
and do you make the back of the nose bulb flush to the face on the cheek? or do you leave a small space and do you make nose nostrils in your sculpts?Your nose looks so pretty..


----------



## HalloweenRick

We plan on getting some more work done tommorrow as the high temperature is supposed to be 12 degrees here in Maryland. The pace of the project is good for me and my wife as we are really only working on this in our free time on weekends, but I could see where if someone had a full day at home they'd get ahead of the project. Perhaps a Photobucket show of the main pics could be put on the Finished Projects Thread, and we could continue the pace of the project here as is? Kinda like a advanced course for the gifted and the regular course for us slowpokes like me?
Just my thoughts, you are doing a great job Playfx!


----------



## playfx

BlinkyTheHouse Elf said:


> Play I have a question do you make latex skin texture pads?
> and do you make the back of the nose bulb flush to the face on the cheek? or do you leave a small space and do you make nose nostrils in your sculpts?Your nose looks so pretty..


I cut it in just enough to look like its a fold in the skin, or two parts to the face,and I also make the nostrils about 1/4 to 3/8 inch deep just for effect.

HalloweenRick - I am putting this on my website a little at a time in the how to section, I need to update it though.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Play: Please Qc this Thanks


----------



## Dr Morbius

BlinkyTheHouse Elf said:


> Hey How is it going with your sculpts? :
> Oct31man, HalloweenRick,Doc,Higginsr, Sickie,Adam I, DeathTouch
> Can I see some pics


Ok, here is some pics of my sculpt so far after redoing it..remember, they are just progress pics, it's still not done, but I think it's going in the direction I want this time.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

wow Doc Nice ... Yeah for ripping faces off. if you make a mistake don't worry you can always fix it
He Looks Good !!! I had to rip a ear off may be I should call him Van Go,lol


----------



## playfx

WOW, looks like both of you been doing some work. 

Blinky- for the guy your doing you could push the tip of his nose down about a half inch, almost inline with the front of his upper lip, then say "BAM" like Emeril.

Doc- You really picked this up fast, you have a different sculpt alltogether! I notice alot more smoothing as you go along this time, if anything I would tell you to add some clay to the brows to give the eyes some deepth but im sure you know that.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

*Bill Byrge aka Willard McBane*

ok , Play I did as you said.If you need the large pics click the link by my banner . you know the password. hows the eyes look to you? I haven't started the left side yet.comparison pics:
Play, do you think I need to add more to his cheek face area ?


----------



## playfx

Yeah, I would Blinky, and under his cheeks also, it would round out his face more. I think the eyes look good, you may want to push his eyelids down just alittle more but he's looking good so far.


----------



## Mazz

The biggest problem I have is getting both sides of the face even.Grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Mazz said:


> The biggest problem I have is getting both sides of the face even.Grrrrrrrrrrrrr


Hey Mazz believe it or not I have the same problem and I have been sculpting a long time.If you have a kitchen scale it helps to weight the clay. If not you can make a home made tee-r toter.Mazz post side by side pics of your sculpt like I did. It helps alot to see your sculpt then.you can tell then if thing are right are have to been built up.

ok Play Thanks will do!! post another pic soon. xox
Question, How long is your armature post?


----------



## oct31man

Hey everyone!
I haven't been doing much to the coot lately. I've added some clay here and there, but not much! I'm off this week, so I plan on working on him some more. 
I need to use some oil to aid in smoothing, because like doc said, the clay rolls up on me.
Everyone's work is coming along nicely!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

You Know Play & Doc I have been thinking since Play started this thread, what the forum needs is a "what do you Think of my sculpt" trouble shooting type thing so when people are sculpting they can bounce questions off someone . so if the sculpt doesn't
look right they would tell this and give a Honest answer with no Bull &^%& .. Kind of like FX Forum. ok my is mind has wondered again 

,Play you know what I mean.

Oct man don't forget to post pic's xoxo How is everyone else doing? Let's Hear from you ?


----------



## Madame Turlock

> do you think I need to add more to his cheek face area ?


Blinky, I really like where you are going with this new version. Your good head smashing was worth it


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Madame Turlock said:


> Blinky, I really like where you are going with this new version. Your good head smashing was worth it


MT: are you already to sculpt now?Cool, I hope so jump on in you will Love It..

Play: what do you think I should make a prement bust out of ,wax hard foam?


----------



## Madame Turlock

> MT: are you already to sculpt now?Cool, I hope so jump on in you will Love It..


Sadly I am not ready. I am waiting for my clay and skull to be delivered. In the meantime I am working on another project and watching you have fun.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Awww sorry to Hear that MT, Join the party as soon as you can.xoxo

oops there goes his ear ok I now have built up his cheeks Play but I still have the left side of his mouth to do. and I will lower the lids Thanks


----------



## Dr Morbius

playfx said:


> if anything I would tell you to add some clay to the brows to give the eyes some deepth but im sure you know that.


I was thinking...is it the brows need to be built up, or is it the eyes themselves are too far forward?


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Dr Morbius said:


> I was thinking...is it the brows need to be built up, or is it the eyes themselves are too far forward?


Hey Doc Did you see where I posted the other side of his face ?

also, if you give Play a straight on shot of the face it helps play to decide better for depth. IMO didn't mean to butt in Love ya xoxo
Ok Lids are lower update shot in a few mins...


----------



## Dr Morbius

Yes, I made this in Photoshop, so this is what I'm using...feel free to download it if anyone wants it:









Ok, I built up the brows, and yea it helped alot. I gotta say though, that if I posted a straight on shot I'll have to move my lamp to catch the depth because of the damn white clay I chose, the flash washes out ALL depth and it looks flat everywhere.

Maybe we need a photography tutorial? LOL! JUST KIDDING!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Dr Morbius said:


> Yes, I made this in Photoshop, so this is what I'm using...feel free to download it if anyone wants it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I built up the brows, and yea it helped alot. I gotta say though, that if I posted a straight on shot I'll have to move my lamp to catch the depth because of the damn white clay I chose, the flash washes out ALL depth and it looks flat everywhere.
> 
> Maybe we need a photography tutorial? LOL! JUST KIDDING!


cool deal on the photo I'm sure that will help a lot of people Thanks.
what I did Doc was I mix color's if they didn't have the color I need I make it,I take the white sculpy clay in the 8lb box and I mix it with a the Dark tara cota color from Van Aken 1 block of each color to make flesh color and half and half mix.

Play I having trouble today right side of my brain is dead today.can't seam to get it right , But I will.. I lowered the lids and bulked up the cheeks


----------



## Dr Morbius

I was gonna mix clay, then I thought, crap! I'd have to remove ALL the clay from my sculpt, mix it, and start over from scratch. Forget it. I'll just have to play with the light and shoot some decent pics, that's all. Next sculpt, I'll mix the colors and make it darker.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Dr Morbius said:


> I was gonna mix clay, then I thought, crap! I'd have to remove ALL the clay from my sculpt, mix it, and start over from scratch. Forget it. I'll just have to play with the light and shoot some decent pics, that's all. Next sculpt, I'll mix the colors and make it darker.


 cool deal, lol I have to clean my mouse and work top I got clay on it and JTR isn't to happy with me now..guess i have to bag up the mouse..


----------



## Dr Morbius

I was thinking about this sculpt's use as a prop, I would like to use it as a zombie/gravedigger..(what else), but his face is too "normal". I think I'd like to tweak it a bit to make him suitable for a haunt....Hmmm Pics later today. If it doesn't work out, I can always resculpt him back the way he is now.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

yep!! go for it we just love to smash faces,lol


----------



## Dr Morbius

With brows added:
















Take 5..smoke if you got em'!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

lol Doc are you teaching him bad habits already?
yep, smoke if you got'em
he is looking Great Love him
here is where I'm at 
I lower the eye lids and bulked out the cheeks and I still have to fix his one eye but I'm going to take a nap. almost feel out of my wheelchair fell asleep..lol.
When I put their pic's side by side I can see where I need to I need to improve on him, like bringing the new cheek forward some and finishing his eye.

What do you think Play,see you when I finish my nap..very sleepy now..


----------



## playfx

Doc - you gotta love the white clay, don't feel bad i've done it, lol. It looks like the eyebrow goes from the bridge of his nose to the corner of the eye in a line, if you pushed the eyebrow up on the outside and give it more of a curve I think you would have it. Also if you want to make a zobie or something, alot of that kind of work will be in the paint job unless you want some dead skin hanging or broken bones that kind of stuff.

Blinky- I see you took the ears off, lol. Its looking much better with the changes, I think if you smooth out the eyebrows a little and add some more clay to the cheeks right under the eyes area I think it would help round the face even more. He's smiling so those muscles are going to be pushed up under the eye.

If it helps, I try and think of the muscles in the face and how the would lay under the skin, also I look at it like different layers, bone, muscle,fat, skin and how everything works together. Don't forget to use a mirror and look at your own face!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Ok, I'm at the stage now when I want to get rid of finger prints/groves all over my sculpt. How do I smooth those out?


----------



## playfx

I use a small paint brush and some oil.


----------



## Dr Morbius

playfx said:


> Doc - you gotta love the white clay, don't feel bad i've done it, lol. It looks like the eyebrow goes from the bridge of his nose to the corner of the eye in a line, if you pushed the eyebrow up on the outside and give it more of a curve I think you would have it. Also if you want to make a zobie or something, alot of that kind of work will be in the paint job unless you want some dead skin hanging or broken bones that kind of stuff.


I lowered the brow by the nose and made it a slightly curved line from bridge of nose to the eye corner.









For the Zombie,
I was thinking of having some of his face torn off exposing some skull underneith, distressing his ear tips, and nose, and part of his upper lip.


----------



## Dr Morbius

playfx said:


> I use a small paint brush and some oil.


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## playfx

On to the neck
I added foil to the neck, this way you don't use so much clay.









now add the clay








and the neck muscles








smooth it down


----------



## Dr Morbius

NECK?!! Oh, man...NowI need more clay..(lol)


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Play: you want me to look at myself in The mirror ?, aaak ( run to the bathroom to throw -up ) you haven't seen what I look like lately Play,lol
ok Thanks I will do as you told me 

Doc : you can always do a zombie with no neck,lol just makes it harder to mount the head un less he is holding it?


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Dr Morbius said:


> I was thinking about this sculpt's use as a prop, I would like to use it as a zombie/gravedigger..(what else), but his face is too "normal". I think I'd like to tweak it a bit to make him suitable for a haunt....Hmmm Pics later today. If it doesn't work out, I can always resculpt him back the way he is now.


 Doc Sweety:you can make a coffin popper out of him like in the video I posted,lol

Ok, Play here is where I'm at now as of 7:25pm I'm still going to work on him some more tonight.






















I added more clay to his cheek area on the front side and contoured the back side and add wrinkles under his eye.left side of his face.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Poor Mr. Cranshaw...Bit by a Zombie on his way to the store to by Depends and Bengay..
This was more an experiment and practise for me to learn texturing rather than a serious prop attempt.
I was giggling the whole time I was doing this..is that a bad thing? Heheh.


----------



## playfx

LOL Doc, looks like he fell a few times going to the store, the old coot shouldn't have been out after 6:00 anyway. WOW you really went all out, your getting the hang of it!

Blinky, i've noticed a big difference in your sculpting style, looking real good!

The more you sculpt you will start to look at the little things like folds in the skin, pores, eyebags, skin textures ect.


----------



## playfx

Hey Doc, try using some tin foil roled up lightly into a ball, and texture a few areas with that, it will give you some nice rough texture and break things up alittle. I would try a little spot in the forehead, one cheek and maybe some of the neck.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Will do! I'll try it tonight and post a pic.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Ok, here's a pic..I like that technique! Makes som kickass gouges.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Man, I'm tired. Tomorrow, I'm gonna destroy this and make yet another sculpt. I'm diggin' the practice.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

*oh man I'm Glad you are having fun , but that is to cool to smash in . Think about it before you do!!


----------



## playfx

Really thats the best way to learn Doc, don't get to attached to it or you get so far into it you don't want to make changes. At least you have pics to look back on for your first sculpt.
Carry on!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Play : I have a question can I buy some texture stamps from you next time you use latex?
Please Thanks mine dried up..


----------



## playfx

Well, I would Blinky, but I don't use them.


----------



## Dr Morbius

playfx said:


> Really thats the best way to learn Doc, don't get to attached to it or you get so far into it you don't want to make changes. At least you have pics to look back on for your first sculpt.
> Carry on!


Aye aye, Captain! My next sculpt will be based HEAVILY on this:








This sculpt is from Jon Fuller at Monster Asylum, a site PlayFX has turned me on to. This guy is AMAZING, and his sculpts are right up my alley....Ok, this will deviate from the main tutorial, but I'm counting on PlayFX to help me with critique and technique, so I think it's Ok to do it here, if it's ok with everyone else.


----------



## Madame Turlock

> The more you sculpt you will start to look at the little things like folds in the skin, pores, eyebags, skin textures ect.


Well now you are beginning to scare me Playfx. I have been pretending I was just seeing a vision of my dear old granny in the mirror each morning; but if I look too close I might discover that it is really me


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

MT: lol, you think you have it bad be me I feel and look like my Grma..Oh wait I 'm a grma lol
. can wait for you to jump in a join the fun here. let's us know when you are here ..and bring your friend if you can too

Doc: wow who did that sculpt?


----------



## playfx

Madame Turlock said:


> Well now you are beginning to scare me Playfx. I have been pretending I was just seeing a vision of my dear old granny in the mirror each morning; but if I look too close I might discover that it is really me


I hear ya!!! Im not getting any younger either!!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Snipit: Blinky, I've noticed a big difference in your sculpting style, looking real good!
Thanks Play , I'm sorry I had missed you posting that . Thanks
yeppers, I can sculpt when I want to..lol
I got so use to dong fantasy sculpts ,that you get out of practice doing Human faces..So I hope the Gang here does like Doc, and when they can afford to make a second armature to just practice on and to play around with . I hope they do..And Thanks for the teaching thread hope they make this a permanent part of the forum..

Good Morning Everyone..

Here is where I'm at got the other eyes done today. Now I'm ready to work on his Mouth on this side.
I think I'll fix his mouth so he can be smoking a corn cob pipe. I and fix the pipe so it hooks the the fog machine so it will puff,lol since he will be in the Graveyard helping Ernie dig graves by holding a lantern.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Here is a Blinky Tip for those that like the way I did The eyes:
I made a small roll of clay and place it under the eye, I didn't make the normal edge you have under your eye ( look in mirror to see you eyes ). I put the edge down with a straight cut _TINY_ paint brush at a 15 degree angle stippling the soft clay. If the Clay is not soft enough to show marks use a small amount of oil to soft it.Then starting at the corner of the back side of the eye . Take your sharp pointed clay tool that came with you set and start to make lines with the point _LIGHTLY _ cutting into clay. then_ Super Lightly_ go over it with some more oil. and let air Dry..

Now back to you regular program


----------



## heresjohnny

Dr Morbius said:


> Man, I'm tired. Tomorrow, I'm gonna destroy this and make yet another sculpt. I'm diggin' the practice.


Doc, that is awesome, do not destroy that! Make a cast first!


----------



## oct31man

heresjohnny said:


> Doc, that is awesome, do not destroy that! Make a cast first!


I second that! Great work!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

yeah Doc listen to us make a mold !!! lol
it will just give you one more prop


----------



## Dr Morbius

Thanks, but too late guys...It's gone. The head was Ok, but I can't practice if didn't reuse the clay. Anyway, when we get to the molding process, I think I'll have something better. I'm almost done rough forming the new sculpt, pics later.


----------



## oct31man

I worked on the coot a little more tonight.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Nice octman looking good how come its 2 diff colors did you run out of the other clay?


----------



## Madame Turlock

Blinky, did you know we can't view your photobucket pics. They are set to private. BTW, I'm proud to be a grandma too!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey

Really they work fine for me. Keep up the good work everyone, more pics please!


----------



## playfx

Looks good oct31man, the ears are looking good also, I leave the ears for last, thats just me though, im always knocking them around and messing them up so I just wait until im ready to texture before I try and do anything to them.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Looking great so far, Oct31man...
Well, I have some progress pics of the Zombie sculpt. Since nobody objected to my showing it in this thread, here goes. No ears yet, those I'm saving for last, same reasons as Play. Texturing is only half done so far:


----------



## heresjohnny

Doc, I miss the old one


----------



## Dr Morbius

heresjohnny said:


> Doc, I miss the old one


Heheh...don't much care for this one, eh? Awww..give it a chance. I only just started it!


----------



## Lilly

Finally got a chance to read this thread way cool..great tutorials playfx--thanks
everyones projects are coming along great.
Doc I liked your other guy as well but this one is rockin... could be his zombie brother
Wish I could have done this, but too many projects on the shelf already.
Maybe next time around..it's been a long time since I did any type of sculpting.
keep up the good work guys!!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Madame Turlock said:


> Blinky, did you know we can't view your photobucket pics. They are set to private. BTW, I'm proud to be a grandma too!


sorry MT yes i know that hate to do it but had to I lost alot of pics because of a virus, so now since i use it to host pic on my website I had to lock it..

aww heck lilly jump in a join the fun!!


----------



## heresjohnny

Doc M are those teeth from the skull, or did you sculpt them?


----------



## Dr Morbius

heresjohnny said:


> Doc M are those teeth from the skull, or did you sculpt them?


I sculpted them. The armature is a styrofoam wighead.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Nice work everyone. Such talent.

Dr. M... you are twisted. Looks good.

Since I didn't start with the rest of the group... good intentions, you know... I hope this thread stays sticky for a while.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I'll keep it sticky after it's over for a while, as long as there is activity I'll leave it up.I was thinking I might combine just the tutorial posts and make it a How-to when it's done. That way, people don't have to read through all the non-related posts to get to the instructional part. We'll see.


----------



## heresjohnny

Dr Morbius said:


> Heheh...don't much care for this one, eh? Awww..give it a chance. I only just started it!


LOL, I love both of em Doc. How do I say this, it looks like you planned on making a zombie with the second sculpt. The first looked more like he was a regular guy who was just starting to transform into a zombie, I think because the sculpt started as a regular guy.


----------



## heresjohnny

Dr Morbius said:


> I sculpted them. The armature is a styrofoam wighead.


Really, now that is impressive!


----------



## Dr Morbius

heresjohnny said:


> LOL, I love both of em Doc. How do I say this, it looks like you planned on making a zombie with the second sculpt. The first looked more like he was a regular guy who was just starting to transform into a zombie, I think because the sculpt started as a regular guy.


I agree, that was the appeal to me as well. Maybe if I do another Zombie/groundbreaker, I'll start him off that way too.


heresjohnny said:


> Really, now that is impressive!


Thank you! The hard part was figuring out how to do it. At first, I just stuck teeth in there and they were loose which wouldn't work at all, then I took em out, and built up a solid teeth "form" and layed teeth over that and trimmed and smoothed as I went. Now it's very solid behind the teeth, like it was sculpted from one piece.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Blinks, unfortunately I don't have the time right now to sculpt with the hospital and all, but I would love to later in the year! 

Oct31man, I love your sculpt. He looks like an old oriental man to me.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Ok Sickie I forgot my brain went poof on me, new meds .lol

ok we will help you later then hugs and Kisses


----------



## Sickie Ickie

No prob Blinks. I've been following this thread intently.


----------



## playfx

more pics

I found that if you take sme string and lay it out on the sculpt it gives you an idea of where the ears go and you can see if you have things level or not
http://









now to work on the ears, lay out a block of clay and start with the outline and work it in
http://









kepp adding to it until you have a basic ear shape
http://








http://








the last step I cut around the ear off and place it on the head working the corners in from the front and back
http://


----------



## Lady Nyxie

I had a brainstorm/stroke this afternoon while I was supposed to be working. I think in order to get my feet wet with this type of project I am going to use the small foam skulls that you can buy at Wal-Mart. They are the size of a balled up fist and come painted/stained. This way I don't have to spend a fortune in clay and it should go quicker. Then too, if I am horrible at it, not too much time, effort or materials wasted.

On the plus side... I can display it as a shrunken head if it turns out well. If I put this much thought into my job I would be the CEO.


----------



## Adam I

Well I've got back on it.










It's looking more alive.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Good start it looks like my sister,lol


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Here is where I'm at with mine;sorry the pics are blurred I shake alot , Guess i leave the pic taking to JTR


----------



## Bodybagging

Just wanted to pop in here and say GREAT JOB, to everyone......... keep it up and remember it only gets easier as you go along!!!!!!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

I think everyone is doing a Great job too and Having lots of fun doing..
Hey Gang for those of you who want plastic light weight skulls for sculpting or prop making here is where I buy mine;
http://www.monstersinmotion.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/14_228/products_id/10457
just in case you need some


----------



## Bethene

Every ones sculpts are looking great. I have been following this thread for a while, I have "sculpted", but using clay mache( I think that is what it is called.) with paper clay to finish, but never just clay. I am thinking of taking a stab at this, need $$ first for the clay. I have learned alot looking at everyones work. Doc, love the Zombie! Blinky, it's great you are using the guy from the Ernist movies as inspiration, he has a great mug!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

well here he is gang























What do you think?

Thank you Bethene I got the idea when i saw this Video with him in it of ray Stevens "Sitting up with the Dead"
I think this rates as one of Ray Stevens funniest Video: OH I think Ernest plays the part of the Gravedigger


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Blinks, awesome work! Are the ears a little big and a little high to you? Also, is there a reason you gave him clay eyebrows instead of just punching them in later? You are doing a great job, gal!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Adam! Keep going man! I wanna see more pics!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Hi Sickie I know in the photo that the ears look off, but they are in line with the jaw bone joints and the middle of the eye. It just doesn't look that way in the photo. I will punch eye brows in but I always sculpt a brow ridge to make the hair line on the brows stand out better. Also for the reason that if the person buying the head wants all silicone he still has eyebrows. Glad you like him..


----------



## DeathTouch

I have been working on the Wendy's lady myself. I had to stop because she kept asking me where's the beef? And it was pis*ing me off. LOL


----------



## Uruk-Hai

I've been following along with this thread - I'll have to try my hand at it one of these days. Everyone's sculpts are coming along great! Really creative. Even though it's a diff. subject matter than the rest I love the zombies. As far as the coot goes I came across another photo of an old guy with lots of character that people might want to look at for reference.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Ahhhh..we're in Coot heaven!!LOL!

Well, I came home from work tonight and saw my son had bought me 5 lbs of FLESH colored clay!!! YAY!! I think he was tired of me bitching about my white clay..hehehh..
Soooo, I was thinking, now that I have the flesh color, I should re-do the coot. I'm curious how it will look in the new color. Besides, a sculpt is a sculpt, and I love the practise!


----------



## Madame Turlock

> photo of an old guy with lots of character


He's a beauty. Now that Playfx has me checkin' out lines and wrinkles I just can't get enough of it  I'm still waiting for my clay...I should be getting lucky with the mail delivery soon. Ahhh...the challenges of small town living (which I wouldn't change for anything, actually).


----------



## playfx

Thats a great pic. Uruk-Hai, im always looking for this kind of stuff. 

Docs hooked, hehehe

Good luck Madame, I hope you don't have to wait much longer!


----------



## playfx

For some reason I want a wendy's burger?


----------



## Dr Morbius

MMMmmmmmmm....Wendy's.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

uruk-hai tjat is a awsome pic I saved it for later .If i ever need a guy face to do another prop.
MT: hope your clay gets here soon ,let us know when it does.
Doc: You have one cool son, Yeah...
Death Touch let's see some pic of Miss wendy.lol and send me a burger too,lol


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

I'm Glad I sculpted Bill He just passed away On the 8th of this Month: *He Will Be Missed..
*
Just now found this out.

Obituaries

Jan 12, 2008 (The Pantagraph - McClatchy-Tribune Information Services via COMTEX) --

The Pantagraph, Bloomington, Ill., Obituaries

LINCOLN -- Bill G. Byrge, 73, Lincoln, died at 1:50 p.m. Tuesday (Jan. 8, 2008) at Winterhaven Hospital, Winterhaven, Fla.


----------



## Bethene

Oh, that's too bad, I always enjoyed him in movies, he was funny, in a quiet sort of way. Blinky I am glad you sculpted him, what a great tribute!


----------



## Bethene

love the picture of the old guy- what a great face to sculpt!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

I could not believe it, it was a big shock when I found out. Wasn't that about The time we started this project ? Hope I didn't bring any bad luck to him. I Love that Guy he was so cute in those movies.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

Play and Blinky - this is just my input from some of my art classes but the ears are lined up different from what we were taught. I always learned that the top of the ear lines up with the outer corner of the eye and the bottom of the ear typically doesn't fall below the ...oh crap now I can't remember if it's the bottom of the nose or the corner of the mouth. But the ears shouldn't go from eyebrow to jaw line. Just my 2 cents. They look great! I wish I had the time and energy...well I'll just admire all of ya'lls until I can do my own.


----------



## playfx

Hawks Hill Haunter said:


> Play and Blinky - this is just my input from some of my art classes but the ears are lined up different from what we were taught. I always learned that the top of the ear lines up with the outer corner of the eye and the bottom of the ear typically doesn't fall below the ...oh crap now I can't remember if it's the bottom of the nose or the corner of the mouth. But the ears shouldn't go from eyebrow to jaw line. Just my 2 cents. They look great! I wish I had the time and energy...well I'll just admire all of ya'lls until I can do my own.


Your right! The ear should go from the corner of the eye down inline of the nose and no farther than the line of the mouth, I've seen it done both ways and I think it depends on the age of the person also, gravity pulls us all down with time....lol. I really hate sculpting ears and what I showed was just a easy way for me to put a basic ear on and I work it down once its on the head. I hope I didn't confuse anyone showing them this.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

From what I remember from anatomy class, the ears and nose never quit growing.


----------



## Madame Turlock

Good news....my clay arrived today. Now I am just waiting for the skull. I'll have to crack the whip tomorrow and get my hubby to make the armature base. I hope to join you soon; but if my work looks too goofy I won't post it publicly unless you promise to be kind and not laugh. Well you can laugh if you laugh with me and not at me. I love a good laugh :googly:


----------



## Dr Morbius

playfx said:


> Your right! The ear should go from the corner of the eye down inline of the nose and no farther than the line of the mouth, I've seen it done both ways and I think it depends on the age of the person also, gravity pulls us all down with time....lol. I really hate sculpting ears and what I showed was just a easy way for me to put a basic ear on and I work it down once its on the head. I hope I didn't confuse anyone showing them this.


I've seen ears in all shapes..the guideline is just that...a guidline. Old people have much droopier ears than the guideline suggests.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Can you hear me Now?..Lol
Everyone is right and everyone ears are different.

MT: we will not laugh at you ..we Love ya.. crack that whip!!! Can wait for you to join the fun.

I have removed Bill's ears again away.. To widen his mouth a to give him more cheeks and a longer smile. He Loved to make people happy so I will do the same.


----------



## Mazz

Here is mine so far.It's tough to get a good photo of it as it has 3 colors of clay and the light colors don't really show any depth.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Mazz said:


> Here is mine so far.It's tough to get a good photo of it as it has 3 colors of clay and the light colors don't really show any depth.


Mazz Sweety if you use http://photobucket.com to host your pics and when you up load them from your computer at the top you will see a link button called "max image size" click that and then mark click the one that says "website" photo they will be a big enough photo for us to see.it's right above the browers button you use to load the pics.Then all you do is copy /paste the link it give you into the forum box.
I think your sculpt is coming along nicely, of what I can tell.. Good job just need bigger pics would help a lot,Photobucket is a free website for pics Love Blinky


----------



## Dr Morbius

Mazz said:


> the light colors don't really show any depth.


LOL! Tell me about it..That's why I ditched the white clay.


BlinkyTheHouse Elf said:


> Mazz Sweety if you use http://photobucket.com to host your pics and when you up load them from your computer at the top you will see a link button called "max image size" click that and then mark click the one that says "website" photo they will be a big enough photo for us to see.it's right above the browers button you use to load the pics.Then all you do is copy /paste the link it give you into the forum box.
> I think your sculpt is coming along nicely, of what I can tell.. Good job just need bigger pics would help a lot,Photobucket is a free website for pics Love Blinky[/quote]
> Blinky, click on the pic..it enlarges.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I love clay what aint white...Ears today, brows to be built up and general texturing to follow, more pics later...


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Mazz said:


> Here is mine so far.It's tough to get a good photo of it as it has 3 colors of clay and the light colors don't really show any depth.


ok, Lol sorry mazz my meds got to me again.

Good deal Doc way to go. use that flesh color,he got you his a good son.. ok I'll shut up for now  and go back to sleep..
I think I'll smash my clay face in and do my Doctor's Mom's bust now. after all he is paying me to do her,lol


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

Good point, Dr M...gravity does eventually take hold (damn it!).

Well after following this thread since the beginning, I finally got some free time to attempt sculpting. The pics make his lips look like they stick out more than they actually do. But for a first attempt at sculpting...here's what I've done so far.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

Obviously, he doesn't look anything like the picture Play posted as a reference, but I just kinda started messing with the clay and this guy is what came out.


----------



## playfx

Mazz-Its looking great!! The mixed colors will play tricks on your eyes.

Doc- Its looking good, now instead of looking at the whole pic. look at just one area of it, take a sheet of paper and cut a 1.5 square in it and lay that over your pic. say the chin or cheek area and notice how the mucles and skin work.

Hawks Hill Haunter- Great start! The best part of sculpting is you can make it anything you want!! To sculpt a likeness is very hard so if you come up with something different is no big deal, im just happy everyone has gave this a shot!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

ok, I've been tweaking...and added ears.


----------



## Dr Morbius

playfx said:


> Doc- Its looking good, now instead of looking at the whole pic. look at just one area of it, take a sheet of paper and cut a 1.5 square in it and lay that over your pic. say the chin or cheek area and notice how the mucles and skin work.


I think I know what you mean..I must pay attention to the underlying muscles. I'll go fix it now! Heheh,.


----------



## playfx

Its just a training aid to help look at things different, alot of people will only look at the whole pic., I had to step back myself and rethink things also, I did on my sculpt! Undeadvoodoomonkey opened my eyes on mine, I got into taking pics for this thread I lost track on my sculpt so I had to go back and change a few things, its easy to over look things and nice to have others look at your work to point things out. 

Its been really hard to stop and take pics. through every step of the process, but im glad I did it!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

mmm wonder what VM said ?Tunnel vision is good for this type of stuff,lol
HHH: Glad you joined the fun.. its a good start keep up the work,just work everything in.

I Love your sculpt Doc..


----------



## Dr Morbius

Ok, I played with the cheeks..more betterer?..oops nose is crooked now..grrrr.


----------



## playfx

Blinky - I had the basic layout but it wasn't true to the subject, I had to step back and really look at my pic. and my sculpt, I added to the front cheeks, reworked the mouth and folds and the eyes, added to the cheekbones on the side of the face, tweeked the tip of the nose more, tweeked and took some of the sag off the side of the face, Im still looking and working it, I need to bring the chin out, work the eyes more (they really need to set back just a hair) fill in the side of the head more and a few other things (to many to say at the moment), heres a pic (the one in the middle) of some of the changes so far, im doing just alittle at a time.
http://


----------



## Dr Morbius

Looking great! Your's is looking spot on...Just terrific! Mine isn't too accurate. Looks like I have tweeking to do to. Is anyone else as sick as I am of looking at the Coot? LOL! I see him in my sleep now.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Progress...


----------



## playfx

Looks good Doc. you have it nice and smooth. Im not real happy just yet on mine, still more work to do yet.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Play:Help me please !! I want to punch his face in.Is because I didn't make the mouth wide enough?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

Ok...honestly, I don't know what to do next. This is where I'm at with it...


----------



## Dr Morbius

playfx said:


> Looks good Doc. you have it nice and smooth. Im not real happy just yet on mine, still more work to do yet.


Thanks, but like you, after seeing yours, I'm not happy with mine now at all..REDO!!!LOL!

I discovered a little trick for having a smooth sculpt. I took slabs of clay and used a rolling pin to flatten them out nice and even before applying them to the head-form. This allowed for a uniform layer of clay as a foundation that's easy to smooth out.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Dr Morbius said:


> Thanks, but like you, after seeing yours, I'm not happy with mine now at all..REDO!!!LOL!
> 
> I discovered a little trick for having a smooth sculpt. I took slabs of clay and used a rolling pin to flatten them out nice and even before applying them to the head-form. This allowed for a uniform layer of clay as a foundation that's easy to smooth out.


lol thats what I do ,but its a free trick so:googly:


----------



## playfx

Hawks Hill Haunter said:


> Ok...honestly, I don't know what to do next. This is where I'm at with it...


Now that you have a good base to work from, start looking at one area, say the folds in the face or the eyes and start really looking close at them and working your sculpt to match the ref. pic. this can be slow going at first so don't give up!

Blinky - hummm, I think his face should be more round, can you push his chin up any, working the clay to the jaw area? I think that would help.


----------



## playfx

Blinky- im looking at it and if you bring his browline down more and work it between the eyes it might help also. If you look his upper eyelids are up into his brows.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I built up the cheekbone, the jawbone and added folds:
I think it looks funky now, I dunno. More tweeking is in order, but if it doesn't work.....REDO! I mean it this time...LOL!
I refuse to give up.


----------



## Madame Turlock

Well the postal carrier came and went today without bringing my skull. That means I won't get another chance until Monday. My hubby is building a nice sturdy armature for me tonight and in the meantime I will continue watching everyone's progress. You are all doing such a fabulous job.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Thanks play for all your help hugs and kisses what part of the nose area ?

MT: I'm sending you some Hugs your way.. awwwww I know you were disappointed..


----------



## Dr Morbius

built up the brow...seemed to help a tad..wow he looks happy:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Blinks, I smooshed your face down vertically and it looks more like the photo, I think.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Doc, do you have the temples hollowed out some? I can't tell.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Yea, but it's subtle. I suppose I could dent 'em more, but I'm pretty happy with the shape so far. More work on the ears, some clean up and eye tweeks and I'm calling it done.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Play: I lowered the brow and i changed the mouth and plumed up his cheeks and broaden the nose some..all on the one side only .. is that what you were talking about?

Thanks Sickie That helped..


----------



## playfx

Its not bad Bliny- im wondering if you have a better pic of him, this one is really small and hard to see the details.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Nope I have 3 different ones loaded in buckets but they are all B/W ones.I'll try to find some more..I'm going to work some more on the eye area today too.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

Thanks for the critique, Play...but one little problem. I don't have a reference pic...I just started building and he's what came out. Do you have anything more specific that I need to do to him?


----------



## skeletonowl

wow that looks great the way it is!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

HHH; Here are some reference pics on page 9 of this thread, hope this helps 
but I like him Too just that way..he looks cool. I can't remember the Actors Name that had the Pop-eye syndrome , but your sculpt reminds me of him..he was a comedian..dang what was his name?
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=9757&page=9


----------



## Dr Morbius

Marty Feldman?


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Thanks Doc: I knew it was something Marty,lol
yep he sure was a funny guy too, 








But doesn't HHH sculpt look like him,? IMO anyway which doesn't cost mush,


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

Igor!!!!


----------



## Madame Turlock

Playfx, how far should the eyeball be set into the skull in relation to the orbital bone?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

Is it possible that I read somewhere that we were making a mold of our sculpt at some point in this tutorial? Is that the plan?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

anyone have any suggestions of how to get those tiny little wrinkles in the skin?


----------



## tonguesandwich

Texture stamps from monster makers...


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

any household items work?


----------



## playfx

Hawks Hill Haunter said:


> anyone have any suggestions of how to get those tiny little wrinkles in the skin?


I use wire, cut it to the length you want and tape it at the end, I bend the tips to get in hard to reach areas, after you use it brush off all the little clay balls and go over the area with a brush and oil so smooth it out.
Sorry for the bad pic.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Madame Turlock said:


> Playfx, how far should the eyeball be set into the skull in relation to the orbital bone?


Play will need to know what you are using for a Eyeball/

HHH: Yes I think He plans on doing a Tutorial on how to make a mold..


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

so at this point can I go ahead and let it dry? or is there more I should be doing to it first? sorry for all the questions...i'm just kinda liking how this looks and am afraid of touching it too much more.


----------



## playfx

Hawks Hill Haunter said:


> so at this point can I go ahead and let it dry? or is there more I should be doing to it first? sorry for all the questions...i'm just kinda liking how this looks and am afraid of touching it too much more.


Dry? Just wondering what kind of clay your using, the oil clay wont dry out. If your happy with it than stop, you don't have to detail it if you don't want to, remember all those great sculptures from the romans and greeks, they don't have alot of detail so its really up to you how far to take it.

Blinky-I make my eyes from rubber balls.

Madom T-Im looking to see if I have a pic. for you, I can't seem to find it, I just eyeball it and see how it looks most of the time.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

Play - this is embarrassing to admit but I'm using Crayola Air Dry Clay. And without a reference pic (cuz I didn't use the old coot provided to create it) I don't know what else to for detail.


----------



## playfx

Nothing wrong with that, I never used that kind of clay so I don't know if I can help with the detail work, maybe (I hope) someone will chime in with some answers for you.


----------



## heresjohnny

Hawks Hill Haunter said:


> Igor!!!!


No, its pronounced eye-gore...


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

No it's Igor...Froderick


----------



## playfx

Hawks hill Haunter- Im thinking about your sculpt and the molding process, if your clay gets hard you won't be able to do the plaster molding right on top of your sculpt, you may need to do a silicone or latex brush on mold first and back that with plaster or just us the sculpt as is, just paint it up and not do a mold. A good rule of thumb is if you make a hard sculp you need a flexable mold, if you make a soft sculpt than make a hard mold, if not something has to give in the process and you take a chance on one or the other breaking or your mold locking together with your sculpt and not coming apart at all.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

some of us the wire fork like Play said some sculpt kits have them already in the kit.
some use latex stamps , and cheap way to make them is buy a navel orange and paint a small spot with latex do several coats when dry peal the latex from the orange skin and use as stamp. many fruits and veggies make great stamps.
some use a method where you prick the clay like at the nose area then go back in a fill in with melted clay it leaves little bumps like pours. some also use aluminum foil to make wrinkles. It all depends on the look you want..
Here is where I'm with mine;






















I redid the the mouth and cheeks and lowered the brows, I still have the other eye to do. and rework the forehead.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I'm at the point where I'd like to do some skin texturing..has anyone ever heard of using a dogrush and finishing with talcum powder? I think I've heard of someone using that somewhere.


----------



## playfx

Yeah, and you can use a toilet brush also, put some plastic wrap over your sculpt and tap or do a light pulling stroke with it with whatever brush your going to use, do this a few times between cleanup and see what you come up with.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

yep, That is another way to put hair "if you will" on your sculpture or lines in faces to prevent the crumbs as Play was talking about use the thinest clear plastic you can fine, Like wrap that you use in the kitchen.To wrap food in. cut like a piece 2"x2" and Place on your sculpture and the score it through the wrap;.you may have to press a little harder but you don't get the crumbs..
lol , I didn't see Plays answer till after I posted mine.

Play can you critique mine Thanks. I made the changes you were talking about..


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

heresjohnny said:


> No, its pronounced eye-gore...


Johnny are you sculting? Can we see some pics Please ?

You are a Hoot just Love your since of humor..


----------



## Dr Morbius

playfx said:


> Yeah, and you can use a toilet brush also, put some plastic wrap over your sculpt and tap or do a light pulling stroke with it with whatever brush your going to use, do this a few times between cleanup and see what you come up with.


Interesting. I'll give it a try, thanks.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I went ahead and posted this to the EffectsLab forums as there are alot of pro sculptors there for critique...Man it's scary to post there.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Dr Morbius said:


> I went ahead and posted this to the EffectsLab forums as there are alot of pro sculptors there for critique...Man it's scary to post there.


Good Luck There Doc I posted stuff there months ago I'm still waiting a answer..I hope they treat you better than me.


----------



## Dr Morbius

They seem OK..I've already had some responses.
http://theeffectslab.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=5901


----------



## Dr Morbius

What username did you use, Blinky?


----------



## playfx

I'll jump in later Blinky, im working on my minivan and parts are everywhere, looks like it going to be a few days on it but saves me about 1800. bucks. 

Tidbit about me- I was in the army for 18 yrs. I worked and flew on helicopters UH1,UH60's,OH58"s and some fixed wings.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

playfx said:


> I'll jump in later Blinky, im working on my minivan and parts are everywhere, looks like it going to be a few days on it but saves me about 1800. bucks.
> 
> Tidbit about me- I was in the army for 18 yrs. I worked and flew on helicopters UH1,UH60's,OH58"s and some fixed wings.


 oh no he is turning his car into the batmoblie,lol
Good Luck don't crack your knuckles.


----------



## playfx

Blinky-ok, the cheek looks like it needs to come up under the eye alot more and the mouth needs to come up under the nose more and if you do that im sure you may need to take off some of the chin.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

playfx said:


> Blinky-ok, the cheek looks like it needs to come up under the eye alot more and the mouth needs to come up under the nose more and if you do that im sure you may need to take off some of the chin.


Thank you Play I will try that..


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey

BlinkyTheHouse Elf said:


> Good Luck There Doc I posted stuff there months ago I'm still waiting a answer..I hope they treat you better than me.


What thread were you refering to Blinky? I could only find a few posts from you, and all were answered except your most recent. Is there something you need help with?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

MAJOR CATASTROPHE!!!! Like a dumb-a$$ I completely forgot about clay shrinking as it dries...and yep I ended up with a few dozen pieces of my first ever sculpt laying around the table. I used a foam wig head as the base and when the clay began to shrink, the wig head didn't give causing the clay to crack all over. 

I don't know anything about oil-based clay, but if you're using water-based, be sure to remove your "base skull" or wig head before allowing it to dry. 

Uuggggghh!!!


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Its ok Guys Thank you when I didn't get a answer I delete the posts .I also dropped off some other forums too. Because of the same reason.


----------



## dave the dead

Hawks Hill Haunter said:


> MAJOR CATASTROPHE!!!! Like a dumb-a$$ I completely forgot about clay shrinking as it dries...and yep I ended up with a few dozen pieces of my first ever sculpt laying around the table. I used a foam wig head as the base and when the clay began to shrink, the wig head didn't give causing the clay to crack all over.
> 
> I don't know anything about oil-based clay, but if you're using water-based, be sure to remove your "base skull" or wig head before allowing it to dry.
> 
> Uuggggghh!!!


That's a shame HHH...your guy looked cool, too! The oil based clay they are using is only used to make the form that will be cast later. Once the cast is made, latex or dragonskin is then used to make the finished prop head.

From what I have heard, the crayola airdry clay is very prone to shrinking (as you know). If you want to try another airdry product, I highly recommend celluclay. Just avoid any really thick build-up, work in layers, and allow each application to completely dry before moving on.


----------



## playfx

Sorry to hear that HHH!!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

Dave - thanks for the info but how would you blend if you allow layers to dry between applications? From my experience with pottery, all water-base clay shrinks a certain amount when drying...I just should have remembered that and maybe cut the foam head into 2 sections so that I could remove it before it dried completely.


----------



## dave the dead

blending is definitely a different process the way I have been doing it compared to the way Playfx is showing here. I don't want to take the thread off subject, but it takes patience and a general mental map of where you want to end up....and hopefully during the sculpt you don't go off course too much. I have run into cracking with larger buildups over a solid surface, too, but not as severe as yours sounded...


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

straight white clay will do that. that is why I mix mine with Van Arken 1 to 1 ratio. also if you leave the clay on foam heads to long the clay will start to eat the head too
DTD: we use aluminum foil for major build up like the top of the Grinch head I did or the Big Foot I did Then cover that with clay to sculpt on..some times I even use it to hold the eye lids off of the eyeballs so I get depth in the eyes.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hawks Hill Haunter said:


> MAJOR CATASTROPHE!!!! Like a dumb-a$$ I completely forgot about clay shrinking as it dries...and yep I ended up with a few dozen pieces of my first ever sculpt laying around the table. I used a foam wig head as the base and when the clay began to shrink, the wig head didn't give causing the clay to crack all over.
> 
> I don't know anything about oil-based clay, but if you're using water-based, be sure to remove your "base skull" or wig head before allowing it to dry.
> 
> Uuggggghh!!!


I recently used this type of clay to make a prop face. Besides being incredibly difficult to work with, it cracked and shrank. It was horrible! I won't be using it again for this!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

Sickie - I didn't find it difficult to work with at all. Using a spray bottle of water and misting it occassionally - sometimes frequently - it makes the clay a lot easier to work with. Also wedging it helps - basically just "knead" it with your hands sofftens the clay and makes it more plyable. 

But all water-based clay will shrink a certain amount as it dries.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Play: I have found a little time to work on him today.. I lower the brows some more is that what you meant? and I built up his cheeks some more..and fixed his nose and mouth.I can see in this pic that I have narrowed the nose so I will fix that now. It helps to be able to post side by side pics, too.lol
How do you think I should handle his forehead he has such a deep line in it.?














:googly:


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Not sure if anyone suggested this or not, but can we have a separate thread in the end that shows only finished products? That way we won't have to swamp through all of this. It would be nice too if we could keep the great jobs out of that thread so that the thread would pretty much just be pics. We could use this existing thread to say congratulations as people finish.

Just a thought.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Lady Nyxie said:


> Not sure if anyone suggested this or not, but can we have a separate thread in the end that shows only finished products? That way we won't have to swamp through all of this. It would be nice too if we could keep the great jobs out of that thread so that the thread would pretty much just be pics. We could use this existing thread to say congratulations as people finish.
> 
> Just a thought.


Well, "finished" is a relative term. Really, the finished prop head won't happen until it is molded and casted. I could probably sift through the instructional parts and make a straight how-to out of this thread, but at the end, I would prefer everyone to post thier finished heads in the Showroom. That way, everyone has thier own thread where they can get thier "oos" and "aahhs".


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hawks Hill Haunter said:


> Sickie - I didn't find it difficult to work with at all. Using a spray bottle of water and misting it occassionally - sometimes frequently - it makes the clay a lot easier to work with. Also wedging it helps - basically just "knead" it with your hands sofftens the clay and makes it more plyable.
> 
> But all water-based clay will shrink a certain amount as it dries.


Wait...maybe I didn't use the type of clay you did? Mine was the kind that turns into lightweight foam when dry. Model Magic


----------



## oct31man

Man, sure is a lot of nice work going on here! I have been somewhat distracted lately, but hopefully will get back in the game soon!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

Sickie - I used Crayola Air Dry Clay...I can see how the foam stuff wouldn't have the same characteristics as air dry clay. 

You didn't like the foam stuff, why was it hard to work with?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Worked on the ears and did some blending and started more texture. Almost done, just need more clay to finish the neck and shoulders.


----------



## DeathTouch

OH MY GOD IS THAT IS GoooooooD!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Would be great if you could sift through and put together a straight how to.

Forgot about the showroom.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Doc, you inspire me by not being afraid to destroy and recreate!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Hawks Hill Haunter said:


> Sickie - I used Crayola Air Dry Clay...I can see how the foam stuff wouldn't have the same characteristics as air dry clay.
> 
> You didn't like the foam stuff, why was it hard to work with?


Yepper. Too spongy to accept much detail. Then shrinks when dry. Forget blending two pieces together- You'll have that line!


----------



## playfx

Heres a good pic of a ear if anyone needs it.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

I have been working on mine and you can see where I have changed the right side of his face and did his forehead too. Now to see what they look like in the comparison test.















wow I just notice something about his mouth too I have 2 many wrinkles in the the jowl line. so I will take one out.:googly:

Thank you Play for posting an ear , lol can you hear me now??


----------



## HalloweenRick

Nice pic of the ear Play! I'll be using that. I'm still struggling with mine, they look more like 2 lemon wedges stuck on his head.


----------



## Madame Turlock

Lady Nyxie said:


> Not sure if anyone suggested this or not, but can we have a separate thread in the end that shows only finished products? That way we won't have to swamp through all of this. It would be nice too if we could keep the great jobs out of that thread so that the thread would pretty much just be pics. We could use this existing thread to say congratulations as people finish.
> 
> Just a thought.


I think the ongoing posts, dialog and feedback is what makes this project work. This was meant to be a working thread, not a how-to. Put to a vote, I would have to say leave this thread the way it is. Very helpful ear picture Playfx. Will be joining in sometime this weekend. Blinky...he's looking better every day!


----------



## Dr Morbius

PLay advised me to seek further advice on the EFX lab forum, which I did. I was asked to provide a reference pic for comparison, which I had to edit so both my sculpt and the Coot photo were in one pic...I never knew how far off my sculpt was when I did this, so I strongly advise anyone doing the coot to make a side by side comparison. I find this to be the most helpful tool I've come across to date...I've seen Blinky and PlayFX doing this the whole time, but I never tried it..anyway here it is:


----------



## Dr Morbius

Things to be done:


----------



## Dr Morbius

DeathTouch said:


> OH MY GOD IS THAT IS GoooooooD!


Thanks DT! I made it for you. Not really, but thanks just the same!


----------



## playfx

So far this is where im at, im still chugging at it.


----------



## The_Caretaker

Blinky, looking good. From my untrained eye you need to enlarge the mouth and bob the nose it is to pointed. Not critisizing just tring to help. Wish I could sculpt


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

MT: Thank you so much I cant wait til you can jump in too.I have updated him yet again:So Play do your Thing Please..















But I have Noticed to has helped me a Great deal to be able to have some where to post pics side by side..Like this.

Thank you CaretAker I don't mind the comments , I do Listen and change the sculpt where needed
.I 'm still working on his left eye sorry about this crapy pic . I will work on his eye this AM and when JTR gets up I will have him take a better Pic , Thanks again.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Doc's snipet: _I strongly advise anyone doing the coot to make a side by side comparison. I find this to be the most helpful tool_ I've come across to date...I've seen Blinky and PlayFX doing this the whole time, but I never tried it..anyway here it is..
Thanks Doc it does help..


----------



## Dr Morbius

I hope you don't mind, blinky, but I drew up a diagram of what I think you could do to make your sculpt more "Byrge-like"..I hope it helps.


----------



## Dr Morbius

playfx said:


> So far this is where im at, im still chugging at it.


Is it me, or are our sculpts looking more alike? LOL! Terrific work I'm using your sculpt as reference too.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Doc: so you are saying do away with his eyelids? Everything I make lately looks like a ashtray..


----------



## Dr Morbius

I guess you could say that..looks like his upper brows cover them to me. Either that, or they are set VERY low over them so you can barely see them.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Dr Morbius said:


> I guess you could say that..looks like his upper brows cover them to me. Either that, or they are set VERY low over them so you can barely see them.


I know that is bad pic but in the 1 meg pic you can see eyebrows, but I have changed his mouth and I will put more baggage on his eyes. and I will add to the face some more.


----------



## playfx

Blinky- I did the left side of his face in photoshop so you could see the difference, I pushed his mouth up and out just a little,you have a extra fold next to his mouth so I cut that out, blend his eyes more into his brows, and the fold on his face I pushed way up and cut some of his chin off. Hope this helps some.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Dr Morbius said:


> Things to be done:


Doc, great sculpt! I still think the temples should be dented in some more. Also, it looks from the real pic that the age lines come from his lip down into his chin. Texturing will be a big thing. Lots of age lines.

It also looks as if he has veins on his head that need to be added. I don't think you need to follow those exact, however. LOL


----------



## Dr Morbius

playfx said:


> Blinky- I did the left side of his face in photoshop so you could see the difference, I pushed his mouth up and out just a little,you have a extra fold next to his mouth so I cut that out, blend his eyes more into his brows, and the fold on his face I pushed way up and cut some of his chin off. Hope this helps some.


Great idea,Play..Yea, that conveys what I was talking about nicely. I never thought to use photoshop for that!



Sickie Ickie said:


> Doc, great sculpt! I still think the temples should be dented in some more. Also, it looks from the real pic that the age lines come from his lip down into his chin. Texturing will be a big thing. Lots of age lines.
> 
> It also looks as if he has veins on his head that need to be added. I don't think you need to follow those exact, however. LOL


Thanks SI..The temples are definetly something I will work on...as far as texturing, that will be after the sculpt is finalized, and the veins will be the last thing to do, as they are part of the texturing. I may even just paint them in later, who knows.


----------



## ScareShack

wow, you guys are doing an awesome job. I having a great time reading this thread and watching the progress.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Thanks Play , I don't have photoshop on this old computer. Well i smashed his face in again to start all over. I am sculpting on a plastic skull
I normally use foam heads .They are more forgiving..
But i will do my best not to disappoint Play..


----------



## DeathTouch

I think I will make one that looks like Roseann bar. LOL


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Hey Death, and you can use it for a Halloween prop . she will scare the crap out of the kids,lol
Hang her from the eves of the house-

Yo, Octman _turn the TV off_,lol and Let sculpt..


----------



## playfx

BlinkyTheHouse Elf said:


> Thanks Play , I don't have photoshop on this old computer. Well i smashed his face in again to start all over. I am sculpting on a plastic skull
> I normally use foam heads .They are more forgiving..
> But i will do my best not to disappoint Play..


Im not the one you have to make happy Blinky, you have to do it to please yourself!

I think the skull is the way to go.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

I Know Play: But I want you to be Proud of me so here he is so far:
















Dane said He wants you to Love me too, he is my 3 yrs Gr-son,lol


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Hey Doc This is Madame X . I think your doing a great job on your sculpture, However I agree w/ SI about the age lines and it needs to be a little flatter across the tip of his chin. I also think he needs the vein lines on top of his head. Also the fat line on the bridge of the nose between the eyes needs to be a little skinnier.

Doc: Madame X saw your sculpt and when I told her this was your first time sculpting a face she flipped out and didn't believe me,lol she thought you were doing a awsome job.


----------



## playfx

Looks better Blinky.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Thank you Play, I think I need to add some clay to the side of his head tho? To round him out?

yep he is looking better all ready:


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

MT: this is for you Hon: for your setup
setup for skull sculpting pictures by Blinky_12 - Photobucket


----------



## Dr Morbius

I came to a realization today...Can I make this sculpt look EXACTLY like the photo? No. I'm too new at this. I can get close, very close, but I am sweating the details TOO MUCH, and it's killing me.


----------



## playfx

I do the same thing Doc., likeness sculpts are *very hard* to do and *not for everyone*, but I do think its good practice to train your eyes to look for form and detail. I think the more you mess with a sculpt it can only go so far and you move into the detail work without really noticing it, I do anyway.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Seems the more I do to it, the worse it's looking..maybe I'm having an off day. I need to take a break from it and look at it again tomorrow.


----------



## playfx

I think whats going on is your developing an eye for it and seeing all the small stuff going on, this happens to me and I have to set back a few days and just look at it, set the ref. pic. behind it and make mental notes of what you need to do for those few days.

I notice some changes with it, its looking good!


----------



## Dr Morbius

I think you're right...I am noticing everything and I'm getting detail overload. I'd like to get further tomorrow though a few days is too much of a break for me. LOL!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

you craft-a-holic you!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey

Dr. If your having issues looking at your sculpt and you can afford the time I fully recomend walking away for a bit and even covering him up, then seeing it with fresh eyes. I do this often if I have no deadlines and it has always helped me. Use a mirror to look at yourself for reference and examine your sculpt in it as well as well, sometimes in reverse you things differently. Stand back and look at over all forms then get down to the smaller areas next and then details. Don't worry to much about getting your first guy perfect, if you enjoyed sculpting you'll continue with it and have many more to get it right. If this really is your first sculpt, it looks great I wish my beginings were as good.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Undeadvoodoomonkey said:


> Dr. If your having issues looking at your sculpt and you can afford the time I fully recomend walking away for a bit and even covering him up, then seeing it with fresh eyes. I do this often if I have no deadlines and it has always helped me. Use a mirror to look at yourself for reference and examine your sculpt in it as well as well, sometimes in reverse you things differently. Stand back and look at over all forms then get down to the smaller areas next and then details. Don't worry to much about getting your first guy perfect, if you enjoyed sculpting you'll continue with it and have many more to get it right. If this really is your first sculpt, it looks great I wish my beginings were as good.


Thanks for the advice, I'll give it a shot. I haven't tried the mirror thing, it may help. This would technically be my 4th sculpt if you have been following the thread you can see I tore it down and re-sculpted it, also my past 3 efforts were never finished as I used white clay..which I hate.


----------



## DeathTouch

I want to do one on the Child Catcher from chitty chitty bang bang. How would I start this? Or give me some advice. I would like to change a few things to make him a little more scarier, if that is posible.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

DeathTouch said:


> I want to do one on the Child Catcher from chitty chitty bang bang. How would I start this? Or give me some advice. I would like to change a few things to make him a little more scarier, if that is posible.


WoW !!! what a awsome choice of a sculpt to do, he will look Great as a prop head.Can wait to see you do him..

This part will help you do the setup of your skull and armature if you need it.
setup for skull sculpting pictures by Blinky_12 - Photobucket


----------



## Mazz

Is sculpting 101 on an early spring break?


----------



## playfx

Sorry Mazz, I've had auto problems im working on, as soon as im fixed and running i'll get back on this.


----------



## Mazz

No problem Play.I thought I may have missed something here.And by the way,I really appriciate you doing this.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Hey Blinky, the sculpt looks good...however,
(Moderator hat now in place)..I'm going to have to ask everyone to keep this thread on topic from here on out, meaning sculpt of the coot only. I'm just as guilty as anyone because of my zombie sculpts sidetracking, so don't anyone feel picked on. The problem is I can see this getting so off track that anyone who wants to sculpt later will have to sift through too much off-subject sculpts to get to the subject matter, and the thread getting so long people will lose interest in the topic altogether. I hope everyone understands, and if you want to show off anything other than the coot, please start your own thread...Blinks, I moved your angel sculpt to it's own thread, as it's the most recent. Thanks for your participation and understanding in this matter.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Sorry, Doc I understand No worries here.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Thanks Blinky. I appreciate that.


----------



## Dr Morbius

sculpt progress. I need to finish this this weekend, or I'm gonna go nuts.


----------



## Lauriebeast

That is awesome work there Doc!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Thanks LB..It's getting there. Next sculpt will be an original, so I won't have to sweat it looking like a pic. Play is right, it's HARD to make a likeness sculpt.


----------



## DeathTouch

Awesome. And sorry for changing the subject. I thought it the same but it isn't.


----------



## Dr Morbius

DeathTouch said:


> Awesome. And sorry for changing the subject. I thought it the same but it isn't.


No worries. This kind of tutorial tread is really an experiment, so we're all learning what works best for it. I'd like to see everyone elses progress, I'm beginning to feel like I'm the only one besides Play sculpting the Coot. I sincerly hope nobody's getting discouraged. As PlayFX said, Don't give up! This skill is too good not to learn, especially if you want build custom masks, heads, hands, props, animations, whatever. To me, it's essential for a prop builder to learn at least the basics of sculpture...just my opinion.


----------



## DeathTouch

I wouldn't be too concerned if you and play are the only ones doing this right now. I think most people are just following along until they know they can do this sort of project. Myself included. I think once people get the feeling that they can do this, this thread will be a powerful one that everyone will be checking out all the time. Myself, I have not even bought the skull for the project because I used them all up. Was planning on buying one when I get to Transworld in March. Maybe have play put together a how-to on this so people can do it when they can. Make it so the thread can't be writen on after he is done. So it doesn't make the thread too convoluted. Then a good idea would be to have Zombie make a contest on it. And I wanted to come and say that you and play have a great idea here. I have always wanted to do this but had no idea where to start. But like I said, once people get to the point where they feel confident on starting this project, you will wish you hadn't started. LOL. Just because of all the questions that will be poring in.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Death Touch hit it right on the head. This thread _IS_ a good one and I think he is right. I for one LOVE it. and I think there should be a periment spot in the forum for it..so when people who are sculpting now or later can have their sculpts critiqued..
I'm going to finish my sculpt its just I had to set him to one side for a while to work On peoples orders. aka the angels and big foot hands and feet.


----------



## Bethene

Dr. Morbius, your coot is looking great!! I may not be sculpting right now, but am very interested and am following the progress, have learned some great pointers, this is a great thread!! I agree with Deathtouch, have it on a seperate "tutorial" type thread, so when someones decides to do some sculpting, it will be there, ready for them.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

I never posted the final pics of my sculpt and since my guy had his "accident", I was obviously finished at that point. So here it is, the finished sculpt (headless of course):
Sid Philpott :: Sid picture by hawkshillhaunter - Photobucket
Sid Philpott :: Sid Philpott picture by hawkshillhaunter - Photobucket


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I imbedded them for you.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

Thanks FE...I wasn't going to because they were so large.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I really like the texture and skin folds..nice work!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Speaking of texture, I've been going hog wild on it, and I think I need to take Play's advice and get talcum powder. I need to dry out my clay now, because it's getting tacky..too much oil. So far it looks pretty good though, pics later tonight.


----------



## playfx

You may want to get some lighter fluid also Doc. to cut the oil, when you use the powder over the oil it makes a coating of sorts.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I imbedded them for you.


This actually looks very errie. Kinda like a peeled face!


----------



## Madame Turlock

> I'm beginning to feel like I'm the only one besides Play sculpting the Coot. I sincerly hope nobody's getting discouraged.


I finally got my supplies last week and then had to set them aside to take care of family. I love this thread and plan to give the coot a try starting Monday. Thanks for hanging in there Play.


----------



## Dr Morbius

playfx said:


> You may want to get some lighter fluid also Doc. to cut the oil, when you use the powder over the oil it makes a coating of sorts.


So, I should wash the oily surface with the lighter fluid first?


----------



## playfx

Try it in a small area first and see what you think, it will really soften the clay so be easy with it, also you can try acetone, its not as bad and won't eat at the clay. 99% alcohol is what alot of people use but im to lazy to look for it so I end up going to the liquor store and getting everclear, works pretty good.


----------



## Dr Morbius

playfx said:


> I end up going to the liquor store and getting everclear, works pretty good.


For.......clay......right?

Can't get everclear in Ca. BUT I do work in a lab where I have access to 100% Ethenol...well, that's what it says on the can, it's probably really 99%.


----------



## DeathTouch

It looks like the Green Gobblin.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Progress..fixed the ears and added texture.


----------



## CreepyCanmore

Dang you guys are doing great. I haven't had time to get started yet, but I'm looking forward to it from all the awesome work you guys are posting. Keep it up.


----------



## Mazz

DM, How are you adding the texture lines in his face?


----------



## DeathTouch

My God Dr. that is awesome.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I'm still learning to texture, but the deep lines I used a metal straight pick end on a sculpting tool then blended the lines with a brush and a little oil. I'm using Wd40 because I hate a squeeky sculpture.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Just goofin around...I was bored.


----------



## Mazz

Ahhhhhhh a brush and oil.I was using the same tool to make the lines.Then I was trying to blend them with oil on my fingertip.Thanks DM.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Got pics? I'd love to see others progress..Seems like this thread is dying. I know you guys like it and most will refer to it at a later date to begin your sculpts, so I've asked PlayFX to upload his remaining pics and turn this tutorial into a how to. He agreed. I'll condense it into only the pertainant info and close it, then move it to the How-To section. Another thread may be created here for questions and discussion, if you so desire. Please post progress pics in the new thread, and finished pieces in the showroom. This was an experiment in real time tutorials but it just didn't work out that way, but thanks to everyone who partcipated! I look forward to seing how your sculpts turn out. Remember, this isn't the end, we're just changing formats for how the info is presented.


----------



## Mazz

Here he is before using D.M.'s method of blending with a brush and oil.Any photos 
I take of this guy suck.Sorry


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Wow, you guys are doing some really good stuff!


----------



## skeletonowl

you know you are all doing good when the realism freaks me out. gives me the shivers great work they all look so real and great!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Mazz said:


> Here he is before using D.M.'s method of blending with a brush and oil.Any photos
> I take of this guy suck.Sorry


Photo looks fime to me. Keep up the good work, your sculpt is really coming along!


----------



## Dr Morbius

DeathTouch said:


> My God Dr. that is awesome.


DT, you should participate..I know you have inate scupting talent from your mache' work, you would do well!


----------



## DeathTouch

I will. Just can't do it right now. Planning on buying the skulls at Transworld in Vegas. And I just went to Michaels this weekend to check clay and the tools. I will have to wait till the divorce is completed. Still other issues on my plate with that. Until then I am going to just watch, if you guys don't mind.


----------



## oct31man

you all are doing fantastic work! I have been a little remiss with mine, still. Ran outta steam, lol Thanks for the texturing tip, I was wondering how I was going to do that! DrM, the hair makes him look creepy as hell!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Creepy is what I'm going for, so thanks!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

oct31man said:


> you all are doing fantastic work! I have been a little remiss with mine, still. Ran outta steam, lol Thanks for the texturing tip, I was wondering how I was going to do that! DrM, the hair makes him look creepy as hell!


It's actually PlayFX's tip..he mentioned it earlier in the thread, that's how I found out about it.


----------



## Mazz

here is a better photo of my version of the coot


----------



## Mazz

anyone else have photos?


----------



## Bethene

Mazz, your coot looks great! you are doing a good job!


----------



## Lauriebeast

Hey, really great job you guys are doing...love it!


----------



## Mazz

Lesson learned,,,,I had my sculpt mounted high on pvc,,,BIG MISTAKE!! I woke up this morning to find his neck had fallen from his head and was sitting on the base.With no support under the neck itself it seperated from the head.Needless to say I cut the pvc down so the neck rests on the wood base.Duhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dr Morbius

LOL! I did the exact same thing! I had to cut my PVC too, as the weight of the head was making it tilt...my lesson learned is used the floor flange and threaded pipe I had laying around this whole time.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Added more texture, finishing up neck...almost done!


----------



## Mazz

Looks great Dr M


----------



## DeathTouch

That is how old the Dr feels. LOL


----------



## Lilly

lookin good guys are there only a few doing this? havent seen many progress pics
Doc great job


----------



## Dr Morbius

DeathTouch said:


> That is how old the Dr feels. LOL


Man you have no idea how close to true that is.


----------



## playfx

Looks good Mazz and Doc. keep the pics coming everyone! I'll put mine up in a few.


----------



## playfx

Heres a pic of mine so far, im still working the detail on it. Sorry for the bad pics, its a new camera and I don't have it figured out yet.


----------



## DeathTouch

wholly cow that is good.


----------



## perdidoman

Very nice job : )


----------



## Dr Morbius

I bow to the master...awesome!


----------



## playfx

LOL Doc

Thanks all.


----------



## Mazz

Damn rookie,,,,,,NOT!! I'm glad to see you were able to get back to work on it.It looks fantastic.Now how did you do the veins on the head????


----------



## playfx

Hey Mazz, the veins are just small roles of clay set on the head, I used a flat tool and pinched all the edges down and smoothed with some acetone and tapped and worked it with a stiff brush, alot of the texture is made with a dogbrush and a small stiff paintbrush and I go over with acetone and powder, I do this several times till I get what im looking for.


----------



## Lilly

wow real nice play 
but look at this these 2 are pretty close in looks









good job guys


----------



## Dr Morbius

Oh god...seeing mine compared side by side with Play's makes me want to start over..Gah!


----------



## Dr Morbius

I had no idea this was Patrick Cranshaw, the actor. Aren't many pics avail on the web, and those that do show him with hair. I wonder if he wore a piece.


----------



## playfx

Well I was wondering if anyone would catch that it was him , but knowone said anything so I was going to just wait it out and finish mine and see if anyone noticed who it was, he was a great actor.

Your sculpt is not bad at all Doc, don't cut yourself short!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

In the "better late than never" category here's a hi-res photo of the same shot that started it all. I was surfing around and was looking through the site of makeup artist Edward French and who should I come across but our friend "the coot". Great work everyone. Maybe one day I'll bite the bullet and try a sculpt of my own. One thing is for sure, when I do this thread will be invaluable. Thanks!

http://www.edwardfrench.com/


----------



## Dr Morbius

Wow I can see every whisker on his chin...and flake and vein...that'll help with texture for sure. Thanks!
I visted the site and I see Mr. Cranshaw is actually wearing a bald cap (maybe full head mask) in that photo! He was made up to look 110 years old for the TV series Monk. I saw that episode and wondered where they got such an old actor, and it turns out he was in makeup. I didn't even realize it. What an artist Mr French is. The head veins, cheek sags and chin are all fake. Wonderful makeup job!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

OMG! All fake???? I deal with make-up on a regular basis and I never would have guessed!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok, I have got my skull and will get the clay this weekend. This will be an early Birthday present. Now, I am not planning on doing the old coot but my version of the Child Catcher. Would it be ok for me to post in this thread?


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok, fine here is mine. Just starting.


----------



## playfx

Nice start!!


----------



## DeathTouch

Thank you. It is rapped up for the night. But I am aiming for the Child Catcher still. Any help would get great. I have a hat from Frightners Enter on hold(Waiting for a cd he is getting in to ship it all together). I wil be using that hat for this guy. But my plan is to make a twist on this guy. He will be a little scarier in nature and I plan to have him as in the movies but in the music box like the two main characters. The twist is the children have put in in the music box for ever, and there he must stay.










If you have forgotten about the music box, it looks like this. That will be of course another project.


----------



## playfx

You need a good pic, it will make all the difference in the world, i'll do some looking around and see what I can come up with for this guy.


----------



## DeathTouch

Thank you PlayFx!


----------



## DeathTouch

I am going to get a few pictures of the child catcher in a few days. Should have a lot to choose from. Here is the child catcher as of today. It is starting to look like a person. Did I do that?(Sounds like Urkel)


----------



## playfx

Looking good, I've looked around but just can't find that many pics of him.


----------



## DeathTouch

That is ok. Trust me I have people. LOL Which type of picture do I need?


----------



## Mazz

Are we all ready for the molding stage yet?I know I am and just need it explained for me.


----------



## DeathTouch

Maybe Play is getting tried of this thread. LOL


----------



## playfx

Sorry, i've been busy and haven't had time to get on this, I am going to do the molding part as soon as i get the supplies in, I like to get a few sculpts finished and mold a couple at a time while i have everything out. Again im sorry its takin so long.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

play, it's just DT. Don't apologize, just thumb your nose at him like everyone else.  j/k


----------



## DeathTouch

Sickie Ickie said:


> play, it's just DT. Don't apologize, just thumb your nose at him like everyone else.  j/k


They do not. They all love me. They just wish I wouldn't look at them directly is all. LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie

How's that sculpt coming, DT?


----------



## DeathTouch

Sickie Ickie said:


> How's that sculpt coming, DT?


I don't know. You will have to ask the people who don't turn their noses up at me. LOL


----------



## playfx

Its looking good, don't be afraid to add the clay to him, even though he's thin it looks like the jaw area can come out more on the sides of the face and the chin can come out also, its hard to tell at this point in the sculpt without the neck. Keep on keeping on, LOL.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

You heard it from the man himself.


----------



## DeathTouch

Actually I did add clay to him but freaked once I found out that I need to make a mask out of this. I thought there was a magic trick to make the clay hard then I wouldn't have to worry about the rest.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

what were you freaking out about?


----------



## DeathTouch

Sickie Ickie said:


> what were you freaking out about?


Wasn't sure where to do from here and I was hoping to just display as-is.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

He's looking really good. Are you using it for a mask or a prop head?


----------



## DeathTouch

Thanks. Just using him as a groundbreaker. I stopped because I wasn't sure where it was going to lead me. So I started with my groundbreaker who is now a scarecrow.


----------



## grim reaper

hey guys im just about to start my sculp but i have a HUGE problem.... im unable to get hold of wig heads or skulls what can i use to start my sculpt ??


----------



## Dr Morbius

You can use anything...I've even seen crumpled newspaper duct taped into a ball. Or foil. Just don't make it too big.


----------



## grim reaper

thanks dr m


----------



## TNBrad

WOW I just found this thread the other day and I think if I could sneak into the car and work on it on my vacation. Please keep us up to date on your progress and new projects.


----------



## Lotus

I still need to start this, my WED clay dried out so i need to order some more


----------



## DSTRONG61

*Hello All!!*

I just found you guys today and I am getting my clay to make a start! I was worried about using a wig head but it doesn't look to be a problem from some pics I have seen. It may take me a minute to get set up but will be watching closely this thread and will post a pic when I have something to show! Thanks for starting this I was considering taking sculpting classes at $60 a week for 6 weeks but this will be a better start to see if I have a knack for it or not.
Good to meet you all!!!:jol:
Denise


----------



## playfx

Hey DSTRONG61, glad to have you here and hope this thread helps you some, if you need any help don't be shy....... so what part of KY you from?


----------



## Dr Morbius

HEhehhh..You said K.Y...
Hehehehehh...


----------



## DSTRONG61

huh huhuh huh Louisville hu huhu I think that is how butthead talked!! (just going along with Morbius)We are the home of the Kentucky Derby! I live really close to the race track to, nothing but a straight party for a week here in May! No haunting that week for me for sure, TOO MANY PARTIES!!!


----------



## randyaz

Dr Morbius said:


> HEhehhh..You said K.Y...
> Hehehehehh...


did you get that warm and tingley sensation? :googly:


----------



## playfx

Ah yeah, you can't get me that close to louisville during the Ky derby...lol, im in the frankfort- lawrenceburg area and its bad enough with the derby stuff going on here, im about 30 min from lou.


----------



## Mazz

Will there still be a how to on making a mold of these sculpts?


----------



## playfx

Well....yes, its in my plans to do so, but i have a lot going on right now so it may be some time before i can get to it, sorry for the wait.


----------



## TNBrad

Just a few pictures
I painted this model skull (with Kylon spray silver and the white) and then I added some kid's none-dry modeling clay and it is holding to it's shape well. 
I wanted to build up the under structure first before I started with the laytex or maybe I'll even casting a mold of it to work on later.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Looks really nice. 

If you add the latex, are you planning on leaving the non-drying clay under it? If so, it will lose its shape the minute something bumps it.


----------



## playfx

Looking good TNBrad, a couple of big fangs would look good on him, just remember if you mold it to fill in all the little holes in the skull, nose, eyes, ect.


----------



## Systematic Chaos

This is sooooo cool. I plan on attempting to make something with this info in the near future. I was reading the pages, got impatient and skipped to the end thread. lol SO now I gotta go back and finish reading, find out where to get a skull and how to cast so I can turn it into an actual latex mask.


----------



## playfx

Systematic Chaos said:


> This is sooooo cool. I plan on attempting to make something with this info in the near future. I was reading the pages, got impatient and skipped to the end thread. lol SO now I gotta go back and finish reading, find out where to get a skull and how to cast so I can turn it into an actual latex mask.


Glad to hear and i hope the info helps you, if you need any help with this please let me know, make sure and post pics...we like pics


----------



## MorbidMariah

So, I know this is a very old post, but it is just WONDERFUL! It got me so excited about trying to learn to sculpt!  I started working on a "coot" inspired sculpt last night. Here's what I've got so far...

http://hauntspace.com/gallery/view/...arted-to-attempt-a-sculpt-last-night-he's-in/


----------



## MorbidMariah

I did a wee bit more...

http://hauntspace.com/gallery/view/id_27334/field_time/title_a-little-more-done-on-my-sculpt/

http://hauntspace.com/gallery/view/id_27335/field_time/title_a-side-view/

http://hauntspace.com/gallery/view/id_27336/field_time/title_the-other-side/


----------



## Mr_Chicken

That's a very good start, MM!


----------



## MorbidMariah

Thanks Mr C! :jol:


----------



## Don Givens

Good start. Looking forward to following along as you progress.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

wow! you've obviously sculpted before. Looks great!


----------



## MorbidMariah

Actually Sickie, not really. Well, for a year in high school (Long ago!) I took a 3-d art class, but that's it!


----------



## Masterofmydomain

Great tutorial - exactly what I was looking for. Hope you keep this thread going and post more pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Mazz

I never did post mine.Unfinished but here it is.http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y207/nightmarecreations/0052.jpg
Still waiting for the mold how to.


----------



## playfx

Looks great Mazz, Heres a links to the molding http://playfx.webs.com/howtomold.htm


----------



## Mazz

Thanks Play!!


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

Luv your work,excellent detail!!! You are my idol!! LOL!!!


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

man i wish i could sculpt as good as you guys but idk i guess ill get better as i go on? im new to mask making and still working on my first one (second sculpt)


----------



## morbidmike

do you let the clay harden on its own or does it stay soft????


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Oil-based clay does not harden


----------



## playfx

Ok, so I now this tread has been dead for some time but I been working on the coot again just to age him more and make him more my style to fit in the haunt alittle better, also added more to his neck area, im still working on the molding part so its not finished yet but my plan is to have a pull out of the mold by the end of the week so I can paint a copy this weekend..... so heres some of the pics just before the molding wall went on.


----------



## playfx

First painted copy, still need to finish the eyes and add some hair.


----------



## dave the dead

wow! the old Coot looks pretty good for his age.


----------



## heresjohnny

Daves right, he's looking healthy!


----------



## Otaku

Lots of character in that face, I should look so good! Very nice work!


----------



## tot13

I've never posted in this thread or even tried what all of you are doing with this, but I do lurk here a lot. I'm only posting now to tell you how absolutely amazed I am with what you create. that's just some beautiful work; I'm very envious, lol.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Looks great Play!!! I destroyed my coot a while back...Might have to pick up on it again, but it'll never look as good as yours. Can't wait to see it painted up with hair and eyes. 
Again, great job!


----------



## PirateLady

Great Job.


----------



## corpseguy

nice progression man!.. took me about a hour to get from page 1 up to here lol

very extensive! nice job!


----------



## playfx

Thanks everyone, heres the finished pics of the coot, sorry about the bad pics, my computer crashed so im having to use my phone.


----------



## Dr Morbius

HA! Poor guy needs oxygen. Very cool, Play. Love the personalized touch you gave him.


----------



## ghubertu

Amazing detail, could pass for my grandfather if he had more nose and ear hair!


----------



## MacEricG

Playfx: Just wanted you to know that your thread alone was what prompted me to join HauntForum. Very sharp talents you've got there.


----------



## playfx

Thanks for the kind words MacEricG and welcome to Hauntforum, there is so much talent on the board its crazy and everyone wants to share and learn, so make sure to ask what you don't know and post what you do.


----------



## HauntCast

I'm thinking about picking up a Monster Makers kits http://www.monstermakers.com/product/basic-latex-mask-making-kit.html for about $200. What do you think? For what you get is the price fair?


----------



## MacEricG

playfx said:


> Thanks for the kind words MacEricG and welcome to Hauntforum, there is so much talent on the board its crazy and everyone wants to share and learn, so make sure to ask what you don't know and post what you do.


OK Play, got a question for you:

I'd originally been told to sculpt my head's eyeballs from clay, but I see you used prefabbed eyeballs - which makes more sense to me, anyway.

Are the eyeballs anything special (for sizing purposes)? Are ping pong balls usable or too different in size to consider?

Do you have any suggestions for making the eyes look real once you're at the painting stage?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## playfx

Hauntcast....this kit is a really good deal to get you started. You should get a couple molds and two maybe three mask from it, just depends on what your sculpting.

MacEricG....the eyes I made from white alumilite acryilic. I turned the eye on a lathe and molded it. When I first started I used rubber balls out of a gumball mach. you just have to find the right size. I find ping pong balls alittle big for what I like, you may find wooden balls at a hobby shop also.
As far as making them look real, well on the Coot I think I have up to 50 layers of paint for the iris and a clear coat between each layer to build the eye bulge out, takes me about a week to make a set.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Yes, those eyes really do look awesome, play. God, I gotta get back into sculpting again. I do miss it. Not sure why I stopped. Anyways, I look forward to seeing your guys sculpts, maybe even revive this old thread....Hmm, maybe a new group project? That would be cool.


----------



## playfx

Hmm, This thread is kinda old. If we had enough intrest in it we could do another sculpting project.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I'm in.


----------



## playfx

Well thats one.....lol


----------



## MacEricG

Ditto.


----------



## Zombies Anonymous

count me in too.

would also love to see a tutorial on proper skin painting.


----------



## MacEricG

…and a tutorial on sculpting hands would be great too, starting with constructing an armature.


----------



## playfx

I just sculpted a set of hands a few months ago but I broke one of the molds, this may be something we could do.


----------



## MorbidMariah

Yeah, a new sculpting thread with PlayFX sounds great!


----------



## MacEricG

And please start with an overview of sculpting tools and how they are commonly used. I hadn't realized that a rake was used for leveling down lumps until reading your thread. (I thought it was for texturing and had always used a rubber spatula instead.)


----------



## Joiseygal

I'm in! I could definitely use a set of hands for my props. I missed out on the last tutorial so it would be fun to do this project together.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sounds like a brand new thread is in order, Play


----------



## MacEricG

Hey everybody - I wanted a printout of this thread with only the instructions and commentary of PlayFX included, so I went through and pulled everything together to create a clean PDF.

If you'd like your own copy for printing, I've uploaded it to one of my servers here.


----------



## playfx

Great Idea MacEricG, Thanks for doing this.


----------



## MacEricG

Hey PlayFX: Is there anything you can post to expand on how you created the details and textures on the Coot? (Tools, Techniques, etc. —?)


----------



## playfx

I wish I had, my computer that had everything on it crashed, i'll take a look in my photobucket and see what I have for ya.


----------



## MacEricG

Cool.


----------



## Johnmonster

This is a great thread, thank you to playFx and everyone who has contributed. I've learned a lot from reading it.

I'm getting geared up to start making masks, and I have a question about the clay mentioned in the first post- Van Aken. Some sources on the internet say it can melt and obscure detail while the mold is curing. Is this accurate for the Van Aken clay?


----------



## playfx

Thanks, Yes the van aken can heat up and get really soft but I have never lost any detail from it myself.

Mark


----------



## Johnmonster

Thanks, playfx.


----------



## JustJimAZ

Thanks for posting this great tutorial! Looks fantastic.


----------

